# [Test] Asus Xonar Essence STX



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

*Asus Xonar Essence STX - Die PC-Hifi-Offenbarung?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt:


Vorwort/Testequipment/Vergleichsmöglichkeiten
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Einbau
Treiber
Klang Musik
Klang Kopfhörer
Klang Spiele

Vorwort

Nachdem der Test der Xonar DX so gut angenommen wurde, hab ich mir gedacht ich stelle auch mal einen Testbericht meiner soeben erworbenen Asus Xonar Essence STX online. 
Ich möchte Betonen das Klang eine höchst Subjektive "Wissenschaft" ist. Jeder empfindet andere Klangeigenschaften besser oder schlechter, ich werde aber versuchen den Testbericht so allgemein wie möglich zu halten ohne Unsachlich zu werden.
Ich werde mit folgenden Komponenten Testen:


Stereoanlage bestehend aus: Technics SU-V500 und Philips Regallautsprechern
Stereoanlage bestehend aus: Kenwood KA-5090R und Selbstbau Standlautsprechern
Sennheiser HD 555
Dessweiteren möchte ich die Klangeigenschaften mit folgenden anderen Soundkarten und Geräten vergleichen:
 

Asus Supreme FX II (X-Fi Lizenz)
Realtek ALC888/889 (auf den meisten Boards anzufinden)
Denon DCD-595 (wird eine Harte Nuss für die D/A-Wandlung der Xonar)
Kenwood DP-5010 (CD-Player mit sehr gutem integrierten KHV)

Verpackung

Zuersteinmal respekt, Alternate. Die Verpackung wärend des Versands ist dem teuren Produkt angemessen ! Da ist die Warscheinlichkeit mehr als gering das wärend des Transports etwas kaputt geht, außer der Spediteur fährt mit dem LKW drüber .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausreichend Verpackungsmaterial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hochwertige Verpackung (außen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch im Aufgeklappten Zustand wird von seiten Asus sehr viel Verpackungsaufwand betrieben

Auch nachdem das Verpackungsmaterial entfernt wurde macht die eigendliche Produktverpackung einen sehr guten Eindruck. Im Aufgeklappten Zustand der verpackung werden (Asustypisch) sämtliche Feautures aufgezählt wobei das Produkt in der Mitte durch ein durchsichtiges Plastikfenster zu sehen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieferumfacng, Soundkarte zu dem Zeitpunkte bereits eingebaut, die Fliege bitte ignorieren 

Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben einer Treiber-CD (dazu später mehr) und einer obligatorischen Quickstartguide und zwei A3-Postern ein Dokument mit Messergebnissen der Soundkarte, eine Kabelpeitsche (Cinch->Klinkenbuchse), ein Adapter von 6,25mm Klinke auf 3,5mm Klinke und ein "Stöpsel" um aus der Coaxial-Digitalen Verbindungsbuchse ein Optodigitales Signal zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Adapter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Messdatendokument von außen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Messdatendokument mit einer aufgeschlagenen Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quickstartguide




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quickstartguide, eine Seite aufgeschlagen, Finger bitte ignorieren 

Einbau

Solange man nicht über zwei linke Hände und zehn kleine Finger verfügt, sollte der Einbau recht schnell erledigt sein. Erwähnenswert sind allerdings zwei Sachen:


Durch das EMI-Shield können Schnellbefestigungssysteme für PCI(e)-Karten nicht genutzt werden. Die Karte muss durch normale Schrauben befestigt werden.
Die Karte benötigt einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss, welcher in Form eines 5,25"-Gerätesteckers und somit qualitativ viel hochwertiger als bei den anderen Xonarmodellen ausgeführt ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soundkarte im Eingebauten Zustand. Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen, eure Grafikkarte wird es euch danken .


Treiber

Im Grundegenommen ist der Mitgelieferte Treiber kein anderer als bei allen anderen Xonarkarten. Für die Essence wurde nur ein zusätzliches Menü für den integrierten Kopfhörerverstärker hinzugefügt. 
Die Installation vom Mitgelieferten Datenträger erweist sich schwieriger als gedacht, da eine Pfadangabe falsch ist. Also sollte man nicht die Autostartfunktion benutzen, sondern direkt die Datei "Setup.exe" im Pfad "D:\Driver\Vista\Vista" ausführen. "D:\" steht für den Laufwerksbuchstaben des DVD-Laufwerks .
Hinzu sollte noch gesagt werden, dass die im Treiber möglichen Lautstärkeänderungen (noch) nicht funktionieren (Windows 7). Der Rest des Treibers läuft aber sehr stabil.
Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht der Treiberfunktionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Startseite", Wiedergabe über Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Startseite", Wiedergabe über Kopfhörer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lautstärkeregelung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Effektkonsole




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Karaokeeffekte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einstellungsfunktion für die Subwooferübernahmefrequenz, Standarteinstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einstellungsfunktion für die Subwooferübernahmefrequenz, kleine Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einstellungsfunktion für die Subwooferübernahmefrequenz, große Lautsprecher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Filtereinstellungen für den LineIn/Mikrofoneingang
 

Klang Musik (Lautsprecher)

Zuersteinmal: Diese Soundkarte schlägt alle anderen mir bekannten Soundkarten um längen! Besonders in punkto Räumlichkeit und Basspräzision.
Aber fangen wir mal langsam an. Es ist nocheinmal ein sehr großer Fortschritt im gegensatz zur SupremeFX2 zu hören, obwohl die letztgenannte sich wacker schlägt, dafür das sie auch "nur" eine Gratisbeigabe ist. An herkömmlichen Lautsprechersystemen Marke Logitech (*graus*) oder den günstigern Teufeloffärten mag die die Essence sich nichtmal großartig von der Supreme absetzen wollen, was aber voll und ganz der famosen (Achtung, ironie!) Qualität des Brüllwürfelsets zu verdanken ist. Sobald aber eine hochwertige Stereoanlage, bestehend aus Verstärker und Regal-/Stamdlautsprechern angeschlossen wird, wendet sich das Blatt schlagartig: Die Räumlichkeit nimmt stark zu, es wird mehr Dynamik angeliefert, der Bass ist präziser und der Hochtonbereich viel feiner. Es ist wie ein Tag-/Nachtunterschied um ein kleinwenig ausschweifend zu werden. 
Ein sehr gutes praktisches Beispiel um die eben genannten Beobachtungen nachzuvollziehen ist der Song "Take me Down" von Phil Collins' (zugegeben schon etwas angestaubten) Album "Dance into the Light" (Als verlustfreie *.FLAC-Dateien von original-CD gerippt). Während die Bläser per Supremezuspielung eher Dumpf klangen, kaum Dynamik vorhanden war und der Bass mehr auf Volumen als auf Präzision ausgelegt war, brachte die Essence STX das genaue Gegenteil. Alles war sehr schön aufgelöst, dynamisch und vorallem präzise. Auch wurden verschiedene Lautstärkeebenen für eine PC-Komponente verhältnismäßig gut herausgearbeitet Das es aber noch ein Stück besser geht beweist der Denon DCD-595, der allerdings nocheinmal das dreifache (ge-)kostet (hat) als die Essence. Der Klang ist noch ein bisschen "unaufgeregter" und differenzierter als über die Soundkarte(n).


Klang über Kopfhörer

Was aus meinen im Vergleich mit Lautsprechersystemen verhältnismäßig günstigen Sennheiser HD 555 noch herausgeholt wurde hat mich sehr erstaunt. Zunächsteinmal konnte ich die selben Beobachtungen treffen wie bereits im Test mit der Verstärker/Lautsprecherkombi. Im spezialisierten Vergleich über Kopfhörer konnte man allerdings noch eine zusätzliche Eigenschaft feststellen, die die Essence voll und ganz seinem integriertem Kopfhörerverstärker zu verdanken hat: Egal wie Laut man hört, es sind keine Verzerrungen zu vernehmen, der Bassbereich bleibt stets straff. Ich möchte dazu anmerken, dass die ALC-889-Soundlösung, die sich auf sehr vielen aktuellen Mainboards befindet bereits bei "normalen" Pegel mittelstark bis stark verzerrt hat. 


Klang Spiele/Filme, bewertet über Verstärker/Lautsprecherkombi

Es ist erstaunlich wie gut man durch die exzellente Räumliche Wiedergabe in Spielen auf ein 5.1-System verzichten kann. Vorallem für Spieler die wenig Platz zur verfügung haben würde ich empfehlen lieber ein 2.0/2.1-System mit der Xonar Essence ST(X) aufzubauen, statt ein 5.1 oder gar ein 7.1 System schlecht aufzestellen. Ich war schlicht und einfch Baff, wiegut man in Rennspielen wie Beispielsweise "Race Driver Grid" die Gegner - stets präzise - orten konnte. Das konnte selbst das Z5500 nicht besser!. 
In Filmen, aber natürlich auch in Spielen wird eine gute Phantommitte herausgearbeitet, der Klang "klebt" nicht wie bei den beiden Vergleichsexemplaren am Lautsprecher fest.


Fazit

+ Wertige Verarbeitung
+ Im Vergleich mit anderen Soundkarten sehr hohes akustisches Niveau
+ Kopfhörerverstärker integriert, hält was er verspricht/machen soll
+ stabiler Treiber...
- ...der allerdings noch nicht vollständig mit Windows 7 kompatibel zu sein scheint
- PCI(e)-Kartenbefestigungssysteme einiger Gehäusehersteller kann nicht mehr verwendet werden (EMI-Shield)
  
to be continue...


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

Meins


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2009)

Vorsichtshalber auch noch


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

Fängt doch schon mal super an, der Test. Bin auch am Überlegen, ne STX zu holen.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (10. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt! Da kam mir einer zuvor! 

War gerade (es sind ja Ferien^^) dabei, auch einen Test zu schreiben. Werde wohl, falls nötig, noch etwas ergänzen. 

Die Karte ist auf jeden Fall ein Traum für jeden Audiophilen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

@ Evobreak: Mit was willste denn die STX ausreizen? Doch nicht etwas mit nem Sennheiser 600??


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (10. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Doch nicht etwas mit nem Sennheiser 600??



...und dem Beyer DT 990. Beides Kopfhörer, die eines KHV bedürfen und im Gegenzug höhste Impulstreue bieten.


Edit

KH aus dem Preisbereich können bei entsprechender Befeuerung locker mit Lautsprecher-System von mehreren Tausend Euro mithalten. Und man hat keine Probleme mit der Raumakustik. Die Nachteile sind natürlich, dass der Bass im Unterleib nicht zu spüren ist und dass Freunde nicht mithören können (kann aber auch ein Vorteil sein^^).


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Oktober 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> ...und dem Beyer DT 990. Beides Kopfhörer, die eines KHV bedürfen und im Gegenzug höhste Impulstreue bieten.
> 
> 
> Edit
> ...



...Übertreib es mal nicht gleich. Als ob die KH´s gute Anlagen vom mehreren tausend Euros in Schach halten, wenn du von teufel ausgehst, mag das hinhauen, aber gegen ausgewachsene Lautsprecher Marke Canton, nubert, Klipsch & co. sehen 150 € Kh´s nicht wirklich einen Stich.


----------



## 2084 (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die ersten Eindrücke, überlege auch gerade eine Asus Xonar zu kaufen, nur ist noch nicht klar welche Ausführung DX, DX2 oder diese Essence hier.
Da ich ein Teufel 2.1 System (Motiv2) habe würd diese Stereokarte ja schon ganz gut passen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (11. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> ...Übertreib es mal nicht gleich. Als ob die KH´s gute Anlagen vom mehreren tausend Euros in Schach halten, wenn du von teufel ausgehst, mag das hinhauen, aber gegen ausgewachsene Lautsprecher Marke Canton, nubert, Klipsch & co. sehen 150 € Kh´s nicht wirklich einen Stich.



Ich übertreibe keineswegs, denn bei 200€ bzw. 250€ ist bei Kopfhörern Schluss, schon da ist man beim absoluten HighEnd-Sound angekommen. Egal ob brillante Höhen, feine Mitten oder kräftige Bässe (alles gepaart mit maximaler Impulstreue, minimalen Verzerrungen und sehr guter Druckpegel-Stabilität) - man ist bestens bedient. Sie alleine reichen dennoch nicht. Als Quelle sollte eine hochwertige Muskiverarbeitung (u.a. Asus Xonar Essence) und ebenso hochwertige Formate (SACDs/Audio-DVDs oder gar Vinyl) dienen. Auch spielen -meiner Meinung nach- die Produzenten eine entscheidende Rolle dabei. So konnte sich mir die volle Dynamik meines DT 990 erst bei Hybrids _Morning Si-Fi_ (beeindruckende Electronica ) erschließen. 

Nicht ohne Grund spreche ich von mehrenden Tausend Euro (und keine Sorge, von Teufel halte ich generell nicht so viel). Schon einige Male konnte ich wirklich teure HiFi-Anlagen mit ebenso verhältnismäßig teuren Kopfhörern vergleichen. So zuletzt bei dem Vater eines Kollegen, der ebenfalls ein HiFi-Freund ist und deshalb die Canton Reference 5.2 (2 Stück) besitzt. Ich hatte den geliehen AKG K701 mit. Bei HipHop, Elektro und anderen schnellen und harten Musikstilen konnten sich die Canton dank mehr Lebendigkeit, Volumen und Nachdruck eindeutig vom AKG absetzten. Ging es dann aber ums differenziert Sensible, ums Schöngeistige und Detaillierte z.B. bei Klassik, Soul und Vocal war der AKG der klare Sieger. Wobei der jeweilige Verlierer bei seinen Manko-Disziplinen auch nicht wirklich schlecht klang. 

Du siehst, jedenfalls nach meiner Einschätzung nahmen sich beide nicht viel. Ich möchte auch behaupten, dass ein 50€ K530 mit Lautsprecher-Systemen von bis zu 1000€ mithalten kann. Deswegen liebe ich einfach KH - es muss nicht das ganze Vermögen ausgegeben werden, um audiophilen Klang zu bekommen.

Natürlich gibt es bei Kopfhörern, wie jedoch auch bei Lautsprechern, finanzielle Ausreißer wie den HD800, die in die Kategorie "besser gehts nicht" gehören.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

Sooo, fertig . 
@ [3volution's|Brak3]: Du darfst gerne nochetwas beisteuern. Vorallem in der Kopfhörer"ecke". Da bin ich ja nun noch nicht soooo unheimlich gut ausgestattet .


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Oktober 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sooo, fertig .
> @ [3volution's|Brak3]: Du darfst gerne nochetwas beisteuern. Vorallem in der Kopfhörer"ecke". Da bin ich ja nun noch nicht soooo unheimlich gut ausgestattet .



Schöner Test, wenngleich kurz und knackig  Denkst du, es würde sich lohnen, die STX analog mit meinen Klipsch zu betreiben, oder ist digital besser? (Die DX könnte ich nämlich verkaufen )


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

Danke^^.

Hmmm, würde ich zuerst ausprobieren. Beide, dein Denon und die essence haben ähnlich qualitativ hochwertige OpAmps und DAC's drauf. Obwohl ich analog anschließen würde  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja eben die Frage... Probieren geht über studieren xD (Ich könnts ja schon bei der DX probieren, die klingt ja auch schon nicht schlecht)


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte als vergleichsmöglichkeit leider nur den uralten Technics AV-Receiver meiner Eltern, das könnte ich aber die Tage mal machen. Ist aber denk ich mal wenig aussagekräftig weil da die Essence nen riesen technischen Vorsprung hat .


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Oktober 2009)

Kannst natürlich auch meinen 1909 bekommen


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Test und deshalb oben angepinnt


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Oktober 2009)

*zustimm* schöner test, untermalt meine eigene meinung bezüglich der stx in kombination mit dem motiv 2.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Test, auch wenn natürlich die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten im Soka-Bereich etwas sehr beschränkt sind.
Was Win7 an geht gibt es für die meisten Xonars eine Beta-Version in welcher die Lautstärkeregelung funktioniert. Dafür fehlen dieser aber ein paar Patches welche man unbedingt zusätzlich installieren sollte.

P.S.:
Hier verstaubt übrigens noch eine Prodigy 7.1(das Original, nicht die HiFi), also wenn du was halbwegs wertiges zum gegen testen haben willst dann sag Bescheid  .


----------



## scars (12. November 2009)

Könntet ihr das mit der Lautstärke mal näher beschreiben ?

Ich hab unter Vista, wie jetzt auch unter Windows 7 das Problem, dass sich die Lautstärke aus den Programmen nicht regeln lässt, bzw erst sehr spät reagiert...

Im Audio Center reagiert die Lautstärke erst, wenn ich mit dem Drehschalter unter 50 % gehen, das kann doch nicht sein ?!
In Foobar2k ists ähnlich, zwischen 50 und 100 % wird die Lautstärke zwar kurz weniger, aber springt dann gleich wieder auf 100 %.

Zudem wird bei wenn eine weitere Wiedertgabe kommt, die erste Widergabe auf leiser. Höre ich zum Beispiel Musik, ob VLC, Foobar oder WMP und lasse schau nebenher auf YT ein Video oder spiele irgendwas drosselt er die Lautstärke der Musik, was ich wirklich lästig finde.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2009)

Hast du SVN an?
Wenn ja dann mach das mal ganz schnell aus-


----------



## Stormbringer (14. November 2009)

-> svn?


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2009)

Befindet sich als Schalter im Audiocenter unter der Lautstärkeregelung. 

Theoretsich soll einem dass die Regelarbeit beim Wechsel zwischen verschiedenen Audioquellen abnehmen indem dynamisch deren Lautstärke angehoben/verringert wird. Effektiv leidet aber der Klang und es kommen auch mal ganz komische Regelungen zustande.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. November 2009)

ach - das hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## Gast 9973 (16. November 2009)

Toller Artikel weiter so!!


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2009)

fragmaster1990 schrieb:


> Toller Artikel weiter so!!


Danke .


----------



## Richtschütze (2. Januar 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage: Kann man an der Essence auch ein Mikrofon anschließen?Der onboard Microfon eingang ist ja deaktiviert wenn man eine Soundkarte einbaut und aktiviert oder?

Es wurde beschrieben das man das mit dem gezeigten Einbau nicht nachmachen soll also Grafikkarte direkt neben Soundkarte-gibt es denn überhaupt Boards wo das funktioniert und die PCI-E Steckplätze weit genug auseinander liegen um kein Wärmeproblem zu bekommen?

Ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P
Funktioniert das dort?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2010)

Der Mikrofoneingang ist die 6,25er Klinkenbuchse neben dem Kopfhörerausgang. Nen Adapter auf 3,5er Klinke ist mitgeliefert.

Ich hab meine Essence inzwischen in dem PCIe-Slot über der Graka (in dem auch die mit dem Board mitgelieferte Karte eigendlich ist), funktioniert super.

Die Karte funktioniert überigens auch in nem PCIe-x16-Slot .


----------



## Athlon1000TB (2. Januar 2010)

Ich musste auch zwangweise meine Essence direkt unter meine Grafikkarte bauen. Die Temperaturen sind schon in die höhe geschossen, da die Soundkarte den Lüfter meiner Graka abdeckt. Aber bis ist noch alles im grünen Bereich. Lasse einfach den Lüfter schneller drehen, wenn ich zocke.


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Januar 2010)

Eine kleine Frage am Rande:
Geh ich richtig mit der Annahme das ich bei der STX einfach meinen AMP
und meine K701 gleichzeitig anschließen kann und dann wahlweise 
das eine stumm stellen kann während das Andere weiter läuft?
Ich würde mir die Soundkarte gerne zum Geburtstag in ein paar Wochen
kaufen^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Januar 2010)

Das stumm stellen geht sogar mit der normalen DX problemlos. Wenn du nur die Anlage hören willst, stellst du bei "Analogausgang" auf FP Kopfhöhrer um. (Relais schaltet andren Ausgang) Willst du nur über Kh, lässt du die Anlage einfach aus ^^


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Januar 2010)

Ja Ok^^ Die DX habe ich bereits allerdings erhoffe ich mir von der STX 
einen besseren Klang besonders in Hinsicht Kopfhörer.


----------



## Richtschütze (13. Januar 2010)

Kann ich an der Essence einen 250 Ohm KH anschliessen wie zb. den Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 2005?

Der Beyerdynamic Support hat von Soundkarten leider keine Ahnung,empfiehlt aber generell die 32 Ohm Variante wenn man den KH über PC betreibt.

Entschuldigung falls es schon einmal erwähnt wurde.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2010)

Die STX hat nen KHV für Kopfhörer bis 600Ohm, 250er nimmt der zum Frühstück  .


----------



## Athlon1000TB (13. Januar 2010)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Kann ich an der Essence einen 250 Ohm KH anschliessen wie zb. den Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition 2005?
> 
> Der Beyerdynamic Support hat von Soundkarten leider keine Ahnung,empfiehlt aber generell die 32 Ohm Variante wenn man den KH über PC betreibt.
> 
> Entschuldigung falls es schon einmal erwähnt wurde.



Ich besitze die Asus Xonar STX in Verbindung mit dem Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro(250Ohm). Ich kann die Lautstärke bis in den ungesunden Bereich aufdrehen und da ist noch viel Luft nach oben. Ich kann mir echt gut vorstellen, das die Soundkarte 600Ohmer gut versorgen kann. Ich war auch vor dem Kauf skeptisch, hab es aber nicht bereut. Ich kann die Soundkarte mit einem Beyer 250Ohmer nur empfehlen.


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Januar 2010)

Dann sollte ich etwas länger sparen um mir Soundkarte und KH gleichzeitig zu kaufen.
Den Beyer. 250 Ohm an die onboard Soundkarte bringt sicher wenig Freude und der Klang ist dann bestimmt recht leise oder ?


----------



## Athlon1000TB (14. Januar 2010)

Beides zusammen kaufen wäre das Optimum. 
Ich denke, das der Onboard-Sound zu schwach sein wird, um den Beyerdynamic zu versorgen. Laut Musikhören wirst du damit aufjedenfall nicht können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Januar 2010)

@nfsgame: Würde es sich lohnen, die DX von mir zu verschachern und sich die STX zuzulegen und die dann analog mit dem Receiver zu verbinden?? 
Haste die DX schon mal gehört?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2010)

Besser als ein anständiger Receiver ist keine Soundkarte der Welt.
Die BurrBrown Oamps z.B. die bei der STX vorhanden und für Soundkarten was besonderes sind gelten bei höherpreisigen Verstärkern als Standard...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @nfsgame: Würde es sich lohnen, die DX von mir zu verschachern und sich die STX zuzulegen und die dann analog mit dem Receiver zu verbinden??
> Haste die DX schon mal gehört?


Die DX habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber ich glaube wenn du deinen AVR digital anschließt wirst du dieselbe Quali erreichen wie mit der STX .


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die DX habe ich noch nicht gehört, aber ich glaube wenn du deinen AVR digital anschließt wirst du dieselbe Quali erreichen wie mit der STX .



Deswegen hab ich ja analog geschriebn... bei digital ist mir das klar


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2010)

Hab nen Wort vergessen, hinter dem STX muss noch nen "analog" . 
Nur wenn du mit nem KH am PC hören willst oder gute Aufnahmen machen willst solltest du auf die STX upgraden .


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Januar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab nen Wort vergessen, hinter dem STX muss noch nen "analog" .
> Nur wenn du mit nem KH am PC hören willst oder gute Aufnahmen machen willst solltest du auf die STX upgraden .



Mehr wollte Ich gar nicht wissen  Das Senni HD 595 liefert auch so schon nen akzeptablen Klang, noch bsser und Ich schmeiß die Klipsch weg ^^ Soviel Ca$h hab Ich dann aber auch wieder nicht, aber wenn das *willmehrhaben*- Gefühl kommt... Naja.


----------



## Richtschütze (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo.
Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen.
Bei Amazon in den Rezessionen habe ich gelesen:



> Aber es ist eigtl. eine reine Stereokarte. - Die Spielereien wie DD-Live  und alles andere ist für mich überflüssig. - Eine Spielekarte ist sie  wohl definitiv auch nicht.





> Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt ist, dass es unter XP eine ASIO-Schicht  gibt. Das ging (für mich) aus der Produktbeschreibung nicht hervor und  macht sie noch wesentlich attraktiver.



Was ist damit gemeint?

Gibt es unterschiedliche Essence Versionen wenn ja wie unterscheiden sie sich?


----------



## Blutstoff (27. Januar 2010)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint?


 
Stichwort ASIO: Audio Stream Input/Output ? Wikipedia

Die Karte ist für Stereobetrieb, ja. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie für Spiele nicht geeignet ist, wenn man auf EAX 5.0 verzichten kann.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2010)

Den ASIO Treiber gibt es übrigens selbst unter Windows 7.



Richtschütze schrieb:


> Gibt es unterschiedliche Essence Versionen wenn ja wie unterscheiden sie sich?


Wie bei fast allen Xonars gibt es eine Version für PCIe(die STX) und eine für PCI(ST). Neben dem nicht vorhandenen Stromanschluss bietet die PCI-Version noch einen internen Anschluss für die Erweiterungskarte mit 6 weiteren Cinch-Anschlüssen.
 Aktuell gibt es letztere aber afaik nur in Verbindung mit der HDAV 1.3 Deluxe zu kaufen.


----------



## Richtschütze (28. Januar 2010)

Ist denn die pcie oder die pci empfehlenswert. Einen express Platz hab ich noch frei.
Kann man doch generell eine pci Karte kaufen um Temperaturprobleme der Graka zu minimieren da die Abstände der Karten ja dann wesentlich größer ist.
Oder ist der nicht vorhandene Stromanschluß der pci Karte schlecht?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2010)

Die Karte ist im Grunde immer eine PCI-Karte.
Bei der PCIe-Version wurde nur ein Brückenchip dazu gepackt welcher überhaupt erst PCIe ermöglicht und eben den extra Stromanschluss braucht.
Wenn der PCI Slot also besser liegt und du keine Angst hast dass er zu schnell aus stirbt kannst du ruhigen Gewissens zur ST greifen.


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Januar 2010)

Aha. Wozu gibt es überhaupt die PCIe Version der Karte. Hätte doch gereicht sie nur als PCI Version zu bauen. 
Verstehe ich nicht,dachte die PCIe Version hätte Vorteile.

Einfach in den linken PCI Platz gesteckt und schon gibts weniger Wärmeprobleme. Wer kauft denn dann noch die STX?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2010)

PCIe gilt halt als Zukunftssicherer und Moderner. Im Grunde hast du bei aktuellen Mobos aber recht: Die PCI Version hat dort eigentlich nur Vorteile.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. Januar 2010)

> Wer kauft denn dann noch die STX?



Die Leute, die den Platz dafür im Rechner haben, oder bei deren Boards der Hersteller bei der Platzierung der PCIe-Steckplätze auch mal mitgedacht hat (ich stand vor dem selben Problem und hab die PCI-Version der Xonar D1 genommen). Oder die Leute bei denen schon alle PCI-Plätze voll sind.


----------



## Blutstoff (29. Januar 2010)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Aha. Wozu gibt es überhaupt die PCIe Version der Karte. Hätte doch gereicht sie nur als PCI Version zu bauen.
> Verstehe ich nicht,dachte die PCIe Version hätte Vorteile.
> 
> Einfach in den linken PCI Platz gesteckt und schon gibts weniger Wärmeprobleme. Wer kauft denn dann noch die STX?


 
Wenn du sie 5-10 Jahre im PC lässt, wirst du verstehen, warum es eine PCIe-Version gibt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Februar 2010)

Hab mir von Texas und National OPAMPs schicken lassen. Zumindest die von Texas sind schon auf dem Weg.

Mal sehen bzw hören wie die neu OPAMP Kombi ist 

PS: die OPAMPs gibt es in Dt. z.T. nicht, deswegen direkt vom Hersteller (ist auch günstiger)


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2010)

Mal noch ein sehr aufschlussreicher Post zu dem Thema bei hwluxx.


			
				Mr.GuCCi schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die diskussion der letzten tage bzgl. der soundqualität, genauer: den unterschieden in der soundqualität, der einzelnen xonar modelle interessiert verfolgt.
> hierzu kann ich bedingt einen beitrag leisten, da ich folgende modelle miteinander verglichen habe:
> 
> a) hdav1.3 (deluxe)
> ...



Noch ein Grund mehr die ST zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Februar 2010)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hab mir von Texas und National OPAMPs schicken lassen. Zumindest die von Texas sind schon auf dem Weg.
> 
> Mal sehen bzw hören wie die neu OPAMP Kombi ist
> 
> PS: die OPAMPs gibt es in Dt. z.T. nicht, deswegen direkt vom Hersteller (ist auch günstiger)



holla - darf ich fragen was du bezahlst? bin am überlegen ebenfalls die ops auszutauschen - habe aktuell keine ahnung WELCHE ich tatsächlich nehmen soll.

gibts irgendwo eine liste bzw. einen vergleich?


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Februar 2010)

Naju nen Vergleich wirst du nicht finden, denn es ist ja rein subjektiv.
OPA2137P im I/V und LME49720 im Buffer sollen ganz gut sein und kommen auch so bei mir rein.

Hab nur Versand bei National bezahlt und das waren vll 6€ umgerechnet? OPAMPs sind 4free und Texas wollte nicht mal Versand, obwohl es per FedEx als Express kam (Montag 20Uhr bestellt, Mittwoch Mittag kams an)


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Februar 2010)

ich hab mal zusammengefasst was ich bisher gefunden habe:
---



> Bauart: DIP-8 dual opamps
> 
> I/V converter (Current to voltage), matched pairs needed
> Original:
> ...


gibts du mir mal deine kontaktadressen zum ordern der amps? 



edit:
hast du das schon gesehen?
http://bursonaudio.com/burson_opamp.htm

http://bursonaudioblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/asus-xonar-stx-sound-card-upgraded-with.html


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Februar 2010)

Du kannst die OPAMPs direkt bei den Herstellern (in dem Fall National und Texas) als Samples ordern. Die kommen direkt aus den USA zu dir


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Februar 2010)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Sind Opamps sowas wie Transistoren oder IC´s?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2010)

Oamps sind Ics(ausser man ersetzt sie durch die oben von Strombringer verlinkten). Und zwar welche um ein Signal zu verstärken. Transistoren sind da natürlich auch drin.
Für mehr Infos guckst du hier :
Operationsverstärker ? Wikipedia


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Februar 2010)

so, ich hab mal einen satz LME49720NA DIP-8 bestellt. fehlt nur noch ein pärchen i/v converter... 
welchen nehm ich blos... *grübel*


----------



## Richtschütze (17. Februar 2010)

Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Beides zusammen kaufen wäre das Optimum.
> Ich denke, das der Onboard-Sound zu schwach sein wird, um den Beyerdynamic zu versorgen. Laut Musikhören wirst du damit aufjedenfall nicht können.



Habe mir gestern den Beyer DT880 gekauft mit 250 Ohm,der Klang ist trotz onboard Sound verdammt gut. Die Lautstärke kann zwar nicht bis in den ungesunden Bereich aufgedreht werden aber für meine Freundin ist die max. Lautstärke jetzt mit onboard Sound schon fast zu hoch.

Na ich werde ihr die Muscheln mal aufsetzen wenn ich die ST(X) habe. 

-------------------------------------------------

Bin noch recht verunsichert über die Unterschiede ST-->STX
Klar die eine PCI die andere PCIe. Jemand hat aber geschrieben "Noch ein Grund mehr zur ST zu greifen"
Könnte das vielleicht nocheinmal erläutert werden bitte.
Thx.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Wie wäre es wenn du mal den Text über "noch ein Grund" lesen würdest?


----------



## Richtschütze (17. Februar 2010)

der cs2000 von cirrus logic zur minimierung des audio-jitters, der auf  der essence st zu finden ist ist der Grund zur ST zu greifen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Eher _"die essence st hört sich hörbar besser als die essence stx an"_ .


----------



## Richtschütze (17. Februar 2010)

Ja so wurde es beschrieben,ich wollte wissen ob es am cs2000 von cirrus logic liegt das sich die ST besser anhört.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2010)

Das weiß wohl nur Asus.

Da der PLX Chip auf der STX aber eher helfen sollte die Karte vom Restsystem zu "entkoppeln" liegt der Verdacht nahe. Neben diesen beiden Komponenten sind ST und STX nämlich baugleich.


----------



## hot6boy (18. März 2010)

ma kurz gegoggelt.... misst das scheint zu stimmen   !  jetzt muss  ich auch noch unerwartet die soundkarte wechseln   

auch die messwerte fallen zugunsten der st aus...    klar wird so mancher nichts raushören....ich bin da etwas pingelig


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Kann mir bitte jemand nochmal den Unterschied zwischen ST und STX genauer aufdröseln, ich meine für den Laien?

Ich möchte

- mein 2.0-Stereosystem Edifier S2000
und
- meinen Denon AH-D 2000 Kopfhörer

daran betreiben. Verwenden möchte ich ein MSI P55 GD 65 mobo in einem Midi-Towergehäuse, da Silverstone Kublai 01.

Soll ich nun die ST oder besser doch die STX kaufen?


----------



## hot6boy (9. April 2010)

ich bin jetzt zur st mit den alten pci anschluss gewechselt....weil die son chip drauf hat der audio jitter minimiert....soll die weltweit erste karte sein steht auf der verpackung...die stx hat das nich...

ansonsten alles gleich


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Sagt mal bitte, gibts bei der Karte auch einen "Loudness"-Schalter?


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2010)

Wozu den Klang verfälschen? Dann kannst du bei Onboardsound bleiben, der ist zum Großteil badewannig (->Loudnesseffekt).


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Ich sitze hier vor dem neuen Edifier S2000-Set, schaue mir youtube Videos an und bin...schwerst enttäuscht.

Das MP3 & Co. total sch...klingt war mir klar, aber so...Da wünsche ich mir eben eine Art Loudness, damit ich dem dünnlichen Sound wenigstens etwas Fundament mitgeben kann.

Diese Art von Medium ist offensichtlich NICHTS für ein ehrlich aufspielendes System.

Mit einer guten CD geht das S 2000 wie der Teufel, aber ich suche ja keine Zweit-Stereoanlage. Oder eben doch noch einen Sub dazu, der mehr Luft bewegt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. April 2010)

> schaue mir youtube Videos an und bin...schwerst enttäuscht.
> Das MP3 & Co. total sch...klingt war mir klar, aber so..


Und wie kommst du drauf, dass Youtube-Videos besser klingen sollten? Die haben doch in ihren Videos auch nur aufs übelste komprimierte Audiostreams drin.
Wenn du vernünftig Musik hören willst musst du halt CD (oder Vinyl ) hören. Ein Subwoofer wird dich da auch nicht weiter bringen, bei dir liegt das Problem an der Quelle.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. April 2010)

ich glaube da war die erwartungshaltung irgendwie überzogen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2010)

Die "Loudness" Einstellung heißt bei Asus SVN. Benutzen würde ich die aber nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. April 2010)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Diese Art von Medium ist offensichtlich NICHTS für ein ehrlich aufspielendes System



Sorry, aber das Edifier ist kein ehrlich aufspielendes System, absolut nicht. Wenn dann sind das echte Lautsprecher und keine Brüller, von Z.B. Canton, Piega oder so etwas in der Art...


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2010)

Mit "ehrlich" meinte ich eigentlich die typischen Hifitugenden. Ich hab mir nun die Mühe gemacht und die kleine Anlage mal im Hifizimmer aufgebaut und an den CD-Spieler angeschlossen.

Das klingt nun wiederum schon fast zu gut für die 300,-€, alle Achtung. Trotzdem gilt schon das was in allen Testberichten steht:

Der Bass ist einfach zu schlank. Keine Ahnung warum man dann so ein grosses und wirklich sehr stabiles Gehäuse dafür aufwendet. Das könnte von der Stabilität her locker ein 16er Seas Excell aufnehmen.

Ich weiß das meine Aussage schwer verständlich ist. Wie gesagt suche ich aber nicht  noch eine Stereoanlage sondern ein Mittel, um die ganzen youtubevideos und eben auch Spiele zu verarbeiten.

Der sound der clips ist wirklich oft dermaßen schlecht, das es einfach wie ein Kofferradio klingt. Der Bass der Edifier ist schon esotherisch schlank, da fehlt dann komplett der Spaß an der Sache.

Ich schaue mir keine Chartmusik an, sondern oft hundsalte Mitschnitte von Stevie Ray Vaughn, den Doobie Brothers und Steve Miller etc. Eben solche Klamotten die schon auf Schallplatte oft kein Hammer waren.

Um das eben klanglich erträglich zu machen, brauchts einfach ein sattes Fundament. Ich hatte noch den kleinen Canton AS 225 Subwoofer im Keller stehen und hab den daran mal angeschlossen.

Das Ding ist klanglich sicherlich keine Offenbarung, aber er bringt eben genau das was ich für diese alten Aufnahmen brauche.

Als Alternative könnte ich mir noch einen Loudnessschalter vorstellen, der den Edifier speakern mal etwas Bass einhaucht. Keine Ahnung warum man die dermaßen schlank abgestimmt hat. Klar erwarte ich davon keinen Druck wie von meinen 802, aber für so ein grosses Gehäuse hätte es mehr sein dürfen.


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2010)

Vielleicht würde das schon ausreichen, und ich müsste mir keinen Sub unter den Tisch wuchten:

ATM- & ABL-Module


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. April 2010)

die ATM- und ABL-Module sind nur für Nubert-Boxen gedacht, die funktionieren mit den allermeisten anderen Lautsprechern nicht so wie man es sich erhofft. Warum tauschst du dein S2000 nicht einfach gegen ein 2.1-System wie Teufel C200 oder so um. Die können dann zwar im Mittenbereich nicht mit dem S2000 mithalten, vermitteln aber dank des großen Subwoofers eine Menge Spaß, und das ist ja das was du am PC möchtest.


----------



## hot6boy (11. April 2010)

ja schön.....hier gibts noch leute die sich für die stx  interessieren...


----------



## Olly07 (11. April 2010)

Thema erledigt, meine Schuld.... hab mal wieder eine der grundsätzlichsten Regeln mißachtet die man bei neuen Lautsprechern IMMER berücksichtigen muß: E-I-N-S-P-I-E-L-E-N!

Asche auf mein Haupt..naja nun brauch ich wohl doch eher keinen Sub mehr 

Back to topic:

Leider kann ich bei der normalen Bestellroutine im hardwareversand-shop nur Creative und Auzentec Karten ordern, die STX geht nur extra.

Ich hab gelesen das die Asus durch ihre Breite zwei PCI-Steckplätze beansprucht. Ist dem so, und wenn ja worauf muß ich dann beim nachträglichen Selbereinbau achten?

Kann man die Karte einfach in den slot stopfen, oder müssen extra Verkabelungen vorgenommen werden?

Und für mich ganz wichtig: Wie bekomme ich die am vorderen Gehäusebereich vorgesehene Kopfhörerbuchse mit der Karte verbunden? Und zwar so das die Karte die hinteren Ausgänge bei Einstecken des KH sicher abschaltet?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. April 2010)

> Und zwar so das die Karte die hinteren Ausgänge bei Einstecken des KH sicher abschaltet?



Automatisch machen das die Xonar-Karten mWn nicht, bei meiner Xonar D1 muss ich zumindest immer den Ausgang umschalten.


----------



## Olly07 (12. April 2010)

Nun hab ich das sticky zum Thema " Welche Soundkarte" gelesen, aber hab immer noch eine grundsätzliche Frage:

Welchen klanglichen Unterschied hat man zwischen einer Creative und einer Asus im Spielebereich, wenn man ein 2.0-System einsetzt?

Ich kenne das Dolby Virtual ganz gut, und es funzt im Heimkinobereich auch einigermaßen ordentlich. Von daher sollte eine angenehme und auch erkennbare Räumlichkeit auch mit einer Asuskarte über so ein System möglich sein, da es lt. Testbericht ja alle Dolby Funktionen unterstützt.

Trotzdem lese ich immer von "...hat aber kein EAX 5.0...". Und gleichzeitig wieder "...EAX wird aber kaum von Spielen unterstützt...stirbt aus...". Einmal klingt es wie ein Makel, aber im gleichen Atemzug immer nach " braucht man eigentlich sowieso nicht"...

Nachdem ich nun festgestellt habe das meine musikalischen Vorhaben mit youtube eher von mäßigem Erfolg gekrönt sein werden, möchte ich gleichzeitig natürlich nicht auch noch den Spielebereich vernachlässigen.

Also ganz klar gefragt:

Bringt mir eine Creative mehr Räumlichkeit, mehr Atmosphäre und mehr Spaß beim Spielen über ein 2.0-System, oder genügen da die Fähigkeiten der Asus STX?


----------



## Blutstoff (12. April 2010)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Trotzdem lese ich immer von "...hat aber kein EAX 5.0...". Und gleichzeitig wieder "...EAX wird aber kaum von Spielen unterstützt...stirbt aus...". Einmal klingt es wie ein Makel, aber im gleichen Atemzug immer nach " braucht man eigentlich sowieso nicht"...


 
Fehlendes EAX ist für diejenigen einen Makel, die Spiele mit EAX-Unterstützung spielen wollen. Da jedoch Neuerscheinungen immer weniger auf EAX setzen, wird dieser Standard in absehbarer Zeit aussterben. Daher kann man sagen, dass Creativ-Karten zukünftig keine Vorteile mehr bringen werden. 
Soweit ich das anhand meiner Xonar D2X beurteilen kann, funktioniert die räumliche Wahrnehmung mit Asus-Karten hervorragend. Vielleicht hilft dir zu diesem Thema dieser Test weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html


----------



## Olly07 (12. April 2010)

Also entweder STX oder DX. Ich habe die Asus-hp konsultiert, und bin noch weniger schlau als vorher.

Ich hänge mal die Softwarebeschreibung hier an. 

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe:

Haben beide Karten auch einen analogen 3,5 mm Klinkenausgang, der das jeweils volle Signal wie die Cinchbuchsen ausgibt? Und zwar gleichzeitig zu den Cinch? Ich komme mit dieser Sache immer noch nicht klar.

Zweite Sache: Haben nun beide Karten den identischen Funktionsumfang fürs gaming oder nicht? Bei beiden finde ich Dolby virtual und headphone, aber nur bei der DX dieses neue feature DS3D GX 2.0. Keine Ahnung was das kann, aber es klingt so als verbinde das die Tugenden von EAX 5.0 und was auch immer sonst noch.

Ufff je mehr ich lese und suche und suche und lese, umso konfuser wirds für mich. Mein Problem:

Ich selber bin ja für die Zusammenstellung bei hardwareversand verantwortlich. Ich kann schlecht nach dem Zusammenbau sagen..." aber ich wollte doch auch das Spiele einen 3D-Soundeffekt können...". Will heissen ich muß mich VORHER ausreichend schlau machen welches die richtige Karte für mich ist oder?

Mann ist das alles kompliziert, ich denke ich kauf doch den nächsten Aldi-PC...


----------



## Blutstoff (12. April 2010)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Haben beide Karten auch einen analogen 3,5 mm Klinkenausgang, der das jeweils volle Signal wie die Cinchbuchsen ausgibt? Und zwar gleichzeitig zu den Cinch? Ich komme mit dieser Sache immer noch nicht klar.
> 
> Zweite Sache: Haben nun beide Karten den identischen Funktionsumfang fürs gaming oder nicht? Bei beiden finde ich Dolby virtual und headphone, aber nur bei der DX dieses neue feature DS3D GX 2.0. Keine Ahnung was das kann, aber es klingt so als verbinde das die Tugenden von EAX 5.0 und was auch immer sonst noch.


 
Die DX hat keine Cinchausgänge, nur Klinke und Digital. Zudem kann sie 5.1 analog als auch digital wiedergeben, was die STX nicht kann. Beim Gaming sollten sich die Karten nicht sonderlich unterscheiden, bis auf das fehlende 5.1 der STX. Dolby wird in vollem Umfang von beiden Karten unterstützt.
Beiden Karten unterstützen EAX 1 & 2 danach wird emuliert. Die STX kommt, glaube ich, auch noch mit EAX 3 klar und emuliert dann 4 & 5.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Beiden Karten unterstützen EAX 1 & 2 danach wird emuliert.


Korrekt


> Die STX kommt, glaube ich, auch noch mit EAX 3 klar und emuliert dann 4 & 5.


Quatsch.

Beide können Analog und Digital-Ton parallel ausgeben.
Ausserdem kann man mit der DX noch Stereo aus zwei Klinkenausgängen gleichzeitig wiedergeben.


----------



## Olly07 (12. April 2010)

Eben in einem anderen grossen fred gefunden:

" [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Spieler,  denen ein höherer Preis und die EAX 5 Berechnung über die CPU egal  wäre, wären mit der Xonar ebenfalls gut beraten.  "

Hier gings um grundsätzliche Vergleiche zwischen Asus und Creative.

Bedeutet das, das auch eine Asus Xonar STX dieses EAX 5.0 unterstützt/möglich macht?

Um mal konkret zu werden: Ich werde in erster Linie Ego-Shooter wie die COD-Reihe zocken wollen. Brauchts da dieses EAX oder kommt das nur in ganz bestimmten Spielen zum Einsatz? Ich meine irgendwo einen Test gelesen zu haben, in dem auf das EAX 5.0 bei COD erwähnt wird.
 
Oder bin ich vielleicht auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer? Eventuell wäre eine Auzentech X-Fi die geeignetere Wahl, denn alleinigen Highend-Stereosound suche ich ja eher nicht. 


PS: Da ich immer wieder über dieses EAX 5.0 stolpere, das einzige was mich am Kauf einer STX noch hindert da das offensichtlich fürs gamen so wichtig ist: 

Kann man dieses feature eigentlich überhaupt mit einem 2.0-System oder einem Stereokopfhörer nutzen? Oder ist das nur für die Fraktion interessant, die ein komplettes 5.1-oder 7.1-System nutzen?
  [/FONT]  ​


----------



## Blutstoff (12. April 2010)

Also EAX 5 kann bei den Asus-Karten "nur" emuliert werden. Die Berechnung führt hierbei die CPU aus. Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. EAX funktioniert natürlich auch für 2.0 oder 2.1. Viele Neuerscheinungen kommen mitlerweile ohne EAX-Unterstützung auf den Markt, hier setzt sich Dolby immer mehr durch.


----------



## Olly07 (12. April 2010)

Aha endlich etwas Licht am Ende des Tunnels...

Dieses "Emulieren" bedeutet also das man nicht ganz den räumlichen Eindruck hat wie bei nativem 5.0 hat und die Berechnung durch die CPU Rechengeschwindigkeit kostet ?

Zumindest der letzte Punkt sollte bei einem aktuellen Intel i5-750 aber doch kaum was ausmachen oder?

Wenn Dolby auch hier die Zukunft ist, bin ich mit der STX ja auf der ganz sicheren Seite. Nur lese ich öfter davon, das alle Dolbyfeatures nur dann genutzt werden können, wenn man das Signal digital ausgibt.

Wenn ich also Cinch nutze, dann bekomme ich kein Dolby? Das wäre doch aber blöd, denn der D/A-Wandler der Karte ist in der Regel doch viel wertiger als der eines einfachen PC-Systems. 

Und wo bleibt dann der hohe Klangvorteil der Asus, wenn ich das Wandeln praktisch " ausser Haus " gebe?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. April 2010)

Also meine persönliche Meinung bzgl. EAX ist, dass man dieses Feature mittlerweile vernachlässigen kann, da die EAX-Funktionalität der Creative-Karten in keinem Verhältnis zu den (möglichen) Treiberproblemen bei Creative-Karten steht.
Die wenigsten aktuellen Spiele unterstützen überhaupt noch EAX, eines der letzten bekannten Spiele war Bioshock. Die großen Neuentwicklungen auf dem Spielemarkt setzen da fast durchgängig auf eigene Lösungen.
Für ältere Titel, die noch EAX unterstützen gibt es bei den Xonar DX Karten eben dieses DS3D GX 2.0. Das ist für die EAX-Emulation zuständig. Wenn man das also aktiviert hat man auch mit Xonar-karten EAX-Sound, jedoch nur bis EAX4, EAX5 wird nicht unterstützt.
Aber ich denke, so hilflos wie du an das Thema EAX5 rangehst (ist nicht negativ gemeint!) brauchst du es eh nicht, da sollten nur die Leute drauf achten, die genau wissen, dass sie ständig Spiele mit EAX5-Unterstützung spielen.



> Nur lese ich öfter davon, das alle Dolbyfeatures nur dann genutzt werden  können, wenn man das Signal digital ausgibt.
> Wenn ich also Cinch nutze, dann bekomme ich kein Dolby? Das wäre doch  aber blöd, denn der D/A-Wandler der Karte ist in der Regel doch viel  wertiger als der eines einfachen PC-Systems.
> Und wo bleibt dann der hohe Klangvorteil der Asus, wenn ich das Wandeln  praktisch " ausser Haus " gebe?



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, und ist auch völlig unlogisch. Mit digitaler Ausgabe umgeht man ja sämtliche Wandler und Prozessoren der Soundkarte, leitet also nur die reinen Sounddaten vom PC zu einem Verstärker. Da können die Dolby-Effekte der Karte also garnicht greifen.
Das entspricht auch meiner Erfahrung mit meiner Xonar D1, ich kann alle Dolby-Effekte nutzen, wenn ich möchte. Ich habe an meiner Xonar D1 ein Teufel E300 analog angeschlossen. Bei mir funktioniert soundmäßig alles wunderbar.


----------



## Olly07 (12. April 2010)

Und der Unterschied zwischen EAX 4 und EAX 5 soll wiederum nur noch minimal sein.

Perfekt! Ich habe eben mal auf allen DVD-Covern der Spiele geschaut und konnte gar keinen Hinweis auf EAX-irgendwas finden. Scheint bei allen COD-Titeln also eher nicht vorzukommen. Und vielleicht renne ich da einem feature hinterher was mir klanglich dann am Ende gar nicht besonders toll gefällt.

Man bekommt auch für viel Geld eben nicht alles geboten...Ich bin jedenfalls froh damit auch den Auzentechkarten zu entgehen, denn diese Kabelpeitsche ist mir echt zu suspekt. Ich hab überall gesucht konnte aber keinen Hinweis darauf finden, das einer der vielen 3,5mm Klinkenadapter auf ein stinknormales L/R-Cinch führt.


Hast Du mal einen Vergleich hören können zwischen einem der Dolby Digital Raumklangverbieger und dem EAX der Creatives? Oder wenns auch auf den Xonars bis 4.0 zu finden ist:

Wie klingt EAX im Vergleich zu Dolby Digital? Mehr Rauminformationen, mehr Bombast oder mehr BummBumm?

Da du bei dem 5.1-Set auch auf eine Asus statt einer, wie man bei einem echten gamingset ja vielleicht meinen könnte, creative gesetzt hast spricht das ebenfalls deutlich für die Xonar.

Vom Bauchgefühl wär mir das die symphatischste Karte, und der Einbau wäre ebenfalls durch hardwareversand beim Rechnerzusammenbau problemlos möglich. Ich müsste also nichtmal selber drangehen...

Àpropòs Nubert-ABL-Module: 

Lt. Techniker des Herstellers wärs einen Versuch wert, man solle aber dabei vorsichtig zu Werke gehen. Naja...ich werde nun erstmal den PC ordern und hören, was eine richtige Soundkarte da noch rausholen kann. Die Edifier klingen mitlerweile nach gut 30 Stunden Laufzeit erheblich satter, da geht dann vielleicht noch genug auch OHNE den Sub.


----------



## Olly07 (13. April 2010)

PS: Diesen Test hier habe ich gemeint:

"Test: Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 - Soundkarte mit tollem (Spiele-)Klang | Soundkarten | Sound | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de

Das hat mich bislang immer beschäftigt:

Zitat "Wie bei Creatives X-Fi-Varianten überzeugt besonders die sehr  realistische Raumklangsimulation auf gängigen Stereo-Headsets.." Zitat Ende.

Naja hab ich das vielleicht mit meinem 2.0-Set verwechselt und geht das ohnehin nur auf dem Kopfhörer? Was fast wieder schade wäre denn ich wollte ab und an noch meinen AH-D 2000 nutzen...

Kann man eigentlich zwei Soundkarten gleichzeitig nutzen?!


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2010)

Raumklangsimulation für Kopfhörer gibt es als Dolby-Headphone auch bei Asus.
Sowas hat auch Prinzip bedingt nur bei Kopfhörern einen prositiven Effekt.

Asus hat allerdings auch ein "Downmixing" für normale Lautsprecher dabei("Dolby Virtual Speakers"). Bei Spielen hört sich das garnicht mal so schlecht an.

Zwei Karten im PC sind möglich, allerdings können die nicht gleichzeitig das gleiche Signal ausgeben.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Mai 2010)

Bei dem Test kriege ich fast lust, meine Creative Titanium gegen dieses Schmuckstück einzutauschen. *G*
Einzige Bedenken habe ich allerdings dadurch, dass ich meine Edifier S730D eh per Opto-Kabel angeschlossen habe und es sich höchstens bei meinem Kopfhörer etwas tun würde.
Darüber hinaus müsste ich auch endlich mal den Hintern heben und meine Musik-CDs auf FLAC rippen.


----------



## omaximus (4. Juni 2010)

Hab heute meine Asus Essence SXT bekommen und bin auch egentlich sehr  zufrieden, Klang über Lautsprecher ist einwandfrei, nur, dass der Ton am  Headphones-Out nur für das rechte, nicht aber für das linke Ohr  ausgegeben wird. 

Meine Frage jetzt: Kann das ein Installations/-Einstellungsfehler sein,  oder ist das ein technischer Defekt -> Umtausch? Amazon ist in der  Beziehung ja ohnehin sehr kulant, und ich will für das Geld natürlich  ein technisch einwandfreies Gerät ...

Klinkenadapter und 2 Paar Kopfhörer sind in Ordnung -> am AV/Receiver  getestet ...

Grüße
omaximus

EDIT://
Jetzt habe ich nochmal ein bisschen mit den Anschlüssen rumgespielt: 

Klinke leicht in den Adapter reindrücken = Linkes Ohr hat Signal,  rechtes nicht
Klinke bis zum Anschluss reindrücken = Rechtes Ohr hat Signal, linkes  nicht
Klinke "lose" im Adapter halten = beide Ohren haben Signal

Gleiches Spiel funktioniert auch mit dem Klinken-Adapter und dem  Headphone-Anschluss der SoKA

Kann das irgendwie ein Fertigungsfehler seitens Asus sein?


----------



## hot6boy (4. Juni 2010)

keene ahnung ob das jetz im a ist ...aber wieso hastn nich die  essence st genommen... soll die weltweit erste karte sein die audio jitter minimieren kann...steht zumindest aufn karton 

kannste ja vieleicht gegen die tauschen


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2010)

Zum Klinkenproblem: Umtauschen! Ist eindeutig ein Fertigungsfehler.
Zum Thema Jitterreduzierung: Dieses Bauteil "hört man nur heraus" wenn man eine Anlage an die Karte anschließt die weit über dem Budget liegt was viele in diesem Forum für ein Komplettes Soundsystem ausgeben würden. Mit einem Teufel- oder gar Logitech-Set sowie günstigeren Amp/Boxen-Kombis würde ich sagen sind die beiden Karten nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Juni 2010)

ganz abgesehen davon, dass es sowieso streitbar ist ob man einen hohen Jitter wirklich hören kann...


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass ich selbst mit meinen Nuberts keinen Unterschied raushören könnte.


----------



## hot6boy (5. Juni 2010)

ich hatte mal die stx und jetz die st

hören tue ich keinen unterschied aber für solche vergleiche bin ich eh nicht geeignet.... zumindest  kann ich kann ruhiger schlafen wenn ich weiss das ich das beste habe... 

ausserdem kosten die eh gleichviel  also kanner doch die nehmen


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> ich hatte mal die stx und jetz die st
> 
> hören tue ich keinen unterschied aber für solche vergleiche bin ich eh nicht geeignet.... zumindest kann ich kann ruhiger schlafen wenn ich weiss das ich das beste habe...
> 
> ausserdem kosten die eh gleichviel also kanner doch die nehmen


 
Welche besser ist, hängt davon ab, was man bevorzugt. Zukunftssicherer ist in jedem Fall die STX.


----------



## hot6boy (5. Juni 2010)

blos wegen dem pci express...  jetz tu mal nich so als ob pci  bald ausstirbt...lol

bei der st version kann man wenigsten noch das anklemmen ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Asus Xonar HDAV H6/A   was bei der stx nicht geht

http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=16875


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> blos wegen dem pci express... jetz tu mal nich so als ob pci bald ausstirbt...lol
> 
> bei der st version kann man wenigsten noch das anklemmen ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Asus Xonar HDAV H6/A was bei der stx nicht geht
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=16875


 
Ich "tu" hier nichts. Wollte nur mal einen Fakt ansprechen, der von dir scheinbar noch nicht berücksichtigt wurde. Du setzt halt deine Maßstäbe anders als ich und das gilt sicherlich auch für "omaximus".

Die Zusatzkarte ist sicher ein Argument, wenn man sie wirklich braucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Aber ich muss Blutstoff ein wenig unterstützen, es ist Fakt das viele PC User ihre Soundkarte über mehrere Jahre von PC zu PC weiter benutzen, ging mir so mit meiner Soundblaster 2.0 und mit der Sound Blaser Live fast 5 Jahre. Wer weiß den schon ob es in 5 Jahren noch den PCI Slot gibt, denn er macht immer weniger sinn. Viele neuere Boards haben nur noch eine und in 3 bis 5 Jahren da bist du mit der PCIe Karten echt auf der sicheren Seit.


----------



## hot6boy (5. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wer weiß den schon ob es in 5 Jahren noch den PCI Slot gibt




wer sich sone teure karte kauft legt wert auf high end... also wird derjenige sich auch die nächstbessere karte kaufen die in zukunft auf den  markt kommt...  hoffen wir doch mal das sich bis dahin etwas tut..


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Juni 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> wer sich sone teure karte kauft legt wert auf high end... also wird derjenige sich auch die nächstbessere karte kaufen die in zukunft auf den markt kommt... hoffen wir doch mal das sich bis dahin etwas tut..


 
Das mag für dich zutreffen. Bitte stelle jedoch nicht deine Meinung für allgemein gültig hin.


----------



## hot6boy (6. Juni 2010)

für mich und viele andere..
klar gibt es auch die jenigen die ihre pc nicht updaten u. alles ewig behalten


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Juni 2010)

Naja was ist denn mit denen, die lange sparen und sich dann was Teures kaufen, weil die wissen, dass es nich so schnell altert, wie Grafikkarten oder CPUs? Diese Gruppe ist natürlich winzig und nicht nennenswert. Ich wollt schon immer mal ne Randgruppe sein 
PS: Wenn du solchen Wert auf High-End legst, kauf dir lieber erstmal ne 64-Bit Version von Windows


----------



## Klutten (6. Juni 2010)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Wer hier über gewisse Einkommen diskutieren möchte, der erledige das bitte per PN. Mit dem Test einer Soundkarte hat das nämlich überhaupt nichts zu tun.

...3 Beiträge gelöscht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2010)

Lohnt sich die Xonar Essence STX im Zusammenspiel mit einem Concept B 200 von Teufel ? Ich denke da sollte doch ein relativ guter Stereoklang am PC möglich sein.


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2010)

Für das Ding reicht ne Xonar DS/Auzentech X-Studio.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Für das Ding reicht ne Xonar DS/Auzentech X-Studio.


 
Kannst du auch bitte kurz erklären wieso ? Bin Anfänger in dem Bereich, und wollte eigentlich sofort eine ordentliche Stereo Karte kaufen, man weiss ja nie, was man sich noch so alles zulegt in Zukunft.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. August 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Kannst du auch bitte kurz erklären wieso ? Bin Anfänger in dem Bereich, und wollte eigentlich sofort eine ordentliche Stereo Karte kaufen, man weiss ja nie, was man sich noch so alles zulegt in Zukunft.



Wenn du auf Zukunft setzen willst und wirklich richtig Geld in die Hand nimmst, ist auch die STX ne gute Wahl. Bei billigen Anlagen wie deinem Teufel ist ein Unterschied zw. STX und Dx fast nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Zukunft setzen willst und wirklich richtig Geld in die Hand nimmst, ist auch die STX ne gute Wahl. Bei billigen Anlagen wie deinem Teufel ist ein Unterschied zw. STX und Dx fast nicht vorhanden.


 
Thx for your Reply. 

Bin gerade dabei die SOKA Test's in der neuen Print zu studieren, dabei schneidet die STX für mich persönlich am besten ab, ich investiere dann lieber sofort in eine gute Karte wie die STX.

Das Concept B 200 usb wird mein Klang-Empfinden in ganz neue Regionen katapultieren, mein Hercules 2.1 Quakophone für 25 Euro ist definitif nicht damit zu vergleichen. 

So wird das Concept B + STX für mich ein gelungener Einstieg in die Hi-Fi PC-Welt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. August 2010)

Naja, mit HiFi hat das Concept B noch nicht viel zu tun, aber es ist durchaus ein Einstieg ^^ ich bin auch über den Umweg eines Teufel-Systems mit dem HiFi-Virus infiziert worden ^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Naja, mit HiFi hat das Concept B noch nicht viel zu tun, aber es ist durchaus ein Einstieg


 
Das ist mir natürlich klar, ich kaufe mir aber keinen Einstein AMP & Player, um vor dem PC sitzend meine Musik-Cd's zu hören, wenn du weisst was ich meine. 

Ich sitze vor meinem Bildschirm, und die Lautsprecher stehen dann ungefähr 1,5 Meter von mir entfernt, da wird das Concept B wohl völlig ausreichen.

Mein alter Kenwood AMP + CD-Player und Lautsprecher stehen ja auch noch im Wohnzimmer.  Da hab ich auch vor was Neues aufzubauen, aber erst in 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## GW-Player (18. August 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Thx for your Reply.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei die SOKA Test's in der neuen Print zu studieren, dabei schneidet die STX für mich persönlich am besten ab, ich investiere dann lieber sofort in eine gute Karte wie die STX.
> 
> ...


Frage: Wofür eine Essence STX, wenn du ein Concept B 200 *USB *kaufen willst?
Das System hat eine eigene Soundkarte...


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Frage: Das System hat eine eigene Soundkarte...


 
Das weiss ich auch, die kommt aber nicht zum Einsatz...

An die STX wird später ein hochwertigeres Stereo HiFi System angeschlossen, dann kaufe ich halt lieber sofort eine ordentliche Soka.

Es geht mir auch darum, mal etwas Neues auszuprobieren, ein 2.0 System ohne Sub hatte ich bis dato noch nicht. Und extrem fette Explosionen in Games & andere Tiefbassorgien brauch ich eh nicht. Da ich mehr im Arbeitszimmer vor dem PC sitze als im Wohnzimmer vor der Anlage, möchte ich auch ordentlichen Musik- & Game-Sound geniessen.


----------



## Stellvertreter (12. September 2010)

Hallo 

Habe mich gerade extra für die Frage angemeldet, weil ich seit ein paar Jahren etwas aus dem Thema Spielesound raus bin.

Nutze seit paar Monaten eine Xonar Essence ST fürs Musik hören. Bevor ich die Karte hatte, habe ich auch mit meiner alten SB ziemlich viel gespielt (zwar nur BF2.. aber dennoch ) Jetzt soll ein neuer PC her mit i5 750, guter GraKa etc. Die Xonar Essence will ich aber dennoch behalten und in den neuen einbauen, weil ich die an ein halbwegs anständiges Hifi-Setup (Boxen, Subwoofer Verstärker.. alles zusammen so in der 1000 EUR Liga) angeschlossen habe. Musik ist mir nach wie vor wichtiger. Trotzdem will ich bei Spielen einen anständigen 2.0 Sound haben. Zwei Fragen dazu:

- Alle neuen Spiele unterstützen ja 5.1 etc.. Wird bei 2.0 dann auch der 0.1 Anteil bzw die dicken Explosionen noch wieder gegeben? (also so wie bei Filmen der LFE auf die Li / Re LS wenn ich dort keinen Subwoofer habe)? Denn mein Subwoofer ist hier am Verstärker angeschlossen und holt sich einfach ab 80 Hz alles rüber... das soll auch so bleiben.

- Ich brauche wirklich keinen Mehrkanalspielsound etc, aber es soll sich auch mit der Xonar Essence halbwegs gut über 2.0 anhören... hoffe ich  Gibt es da irgendwas Nachteiliges zu berichten beim Spielen? Z.B Performanceinbußen, deutlich schlechterer Spielesound als mit Xfi.... etc.



Danke schon mal


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2010)

Für Spiele finde ich "Dolby Virtual Speaker" sehr gelungen.
Damit werden 6(oder auch8) Tonkanäle auf dein Stereosetup runter gebrochen. Im "Reference Mode" kann man es auch dauerhaft an lassen da es Stereosignale nicht antastet.

Die Subwoofer Trennung ist kein Problem, da die eh erst der Verstärker vor nimmt und nichts mit dem Ausgangssignal der Soka zu tun hat.


----------



## Stellvertreter (12. September 2010)

Danke! 

Meinst Du damit oben im Audio Center jeweils nach der Anwahl von 6 oder 8 Kanälen unten dann den Checkmark bei Dolby Virtual Speaker zu setzen? 

Denn Sinn der Einstellung der Kanäle, wenn ich sowieso nur ein 2.0 Setup habe, habe ich sowies nie so ganz verstanden vorher...  trotz der Erklärung in der Anleitung. Wenn ich im Spiel (das einzige was bei mir momentan drauf ist, ist 'Alien Swarm' ... war kostenlos bei Steam), nur 2 Speaker einstelle, bekommt der Treiber ja auch nur 2 Kanäle geliefert, oder? Kommt diese Option wenn ich im Spiel 6 Kanäle einstelle zum Tragen?.. eben das der Treiber sie dann wieder zusammen führt? .. und ich in dem Fall dann z.B. Dolby Virtual Surround daraus machen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2010)

Wenn das Stereosetup gut aufgestellt ist (Stereodreieck) sollte auch ohne Dolby-Klangverschlimmbesserer eine gute Ortung möglich sein . Das .1-Signal wird auf die Main-Kanäle gemixt, geht also nicht verloren.


----------



## UnderJollyRoger (15. September 2010)

Hi,

und kurzes Hallo, erster Post 

Ich habe im Internet gesucht, aber bisher nichts dazu gefunden: da ich relativ viel mit Midi arbeite (zur Info : Guitar Pro, Musik in Midi aufschreiben), stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Soundkarte(n) einen eigenen Midi-Wandler haben. Ich hatte eine Creative Audigy 2 oder sowas, die konnte das, und die Midi-Sounds waren wesentlich besser als die Standardklänge von einer Onboard-Karte. Kann da jemand etwas dazu sagen ? Wäre prima 

Gruß UJR


----------



## nfsgame (15. September 2010)

Die Essence STX ist nicht MIDI-Kompatibel. Von Asus gibts da die D2, solls Stereo sein gibts noch die ESI Juli@.


----------



## UnderJollyRoger (16. September 2010)

Danke, aber was genau meinst du mit Stereo ? Ich weiß natürlich, was Stereo ist, aber mir ist der Zusammenhang jetzt nicht klar ... 

Edit: Ums mal anders zu machen: die Karte wäre für mich interessant, weil sie einen direkten Kopfhörerausgang hat. Da ich im Moment nur mit Kopfhörer am PC bin, aber nach Möglichkeit auf nen KH-Verstärker verzichten will, wäre das praktisch gewesen.

Was ich halt bräuchte, wäre:

- guter Midi-Sound, wie schon gesagt.
- guter normaler Sound
- PCI-Bus
- Kopfhörerausgang, nach Möglichkeit ohne diese Fronteinschübe.

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine Empfehlung, die ich nicht gefunden habe ?


----------



## Rodny (20. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand bei der Xonar Essence STX schon mal den OPAMP gewechselt? Welcher OPAMP ist den dort vom Hersteller verbaut?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2010)

*meld*

Warte mal auf eine der nächsten Print, da kommt wohl was dazu *hust*.


----------



## Rodny (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Mir ist aufgefallen das der Treiber (Win7 64) der Asus knapp 15MB hat und der Treiber der Auzen Prelude ca. 205MB. Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. Warum ist der Treiber der Asus so klein?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Oktober 2010)

Weil bei den Xonars nicht so viel unnützer Schnickschnack wie bei den X-Fi-Treibern dabei ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2010)

Der von Asus ist ein reiner Treiber, der von Creative/Auzentech enthält unter anderem noch einen Mediaplayer und eine Karaokesoftware.
Sowas liefert Asus zwar auch auf zusätzlichen CDs mit, kauft dabei aber von mehr oder weniger namenhaften Herstellern zu und bietet sie nicht als Download an. 
Bei meiner D2 sind z.B. Power DVD, Ableton Live und Sonar SE(cakewalk) dabei.


----------



## Rodny (20. Oktober 2010)

Also der Treiber (Win7) für meine Auzen Prelude enthällt keinen Mediaplayer und keine Karaokesoftware. Es ist nur der Kartentreiber mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen.


----------



## mauorrizze (22. Oktober 2010)

Aber die schicke blaue Creative Konsole, die nach Klick bei mir mehrere Sekunden benötigte um aufzugehen, wird allein schon ein paar Megabyte brauchen. Und bei meiner X-Fi Bravura war glaube noch ein WaveStudio im 180MB-"Treiber" dabei. 
Aber die Creative-Treiber sind schon krank und der Download der Asus Xense-Treiber war für mich eine positive Überraschung (auch wenn ich dann die von der CD nehmen musste...).

Bei ESI gibt es übrigens noch Treiber im kB-Bereich


----------



## Rodny (22. Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich spannend an. Ich habe mir die STX bestellt und bin gespannt wie sie im Vergleich zu meiner Auzen Prelude klingt.


----------



## Rodny (27. Oktober 2010)

Heute ist die STX gekommen. Der Beta Win 7 64 Treiber hat nicht gefunzt, aber dafür der aktuelle. Optisch ist der Treiber nicht der Bringer. Das kann der Auzentreiber besser. Der Stereoklang ist mit dem Hersteller Opamp sehr gut. Wenn die Karte etwas eingespielt ist werde ich mal meine anderen Opamps durchtesten.


----------



## TAZ (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann eine Soundkarte bitte "einspielen"?


----------



## hot6boy (27. Oktober 2010)

na games spieln....  zocken !


----------



## p00nage (29. Oktober 2010)

und was soll das "einspielen" bringen ? ^^


----------



## hot6boy (29. Oktober 2010)

spass


----------



## Rodny (29. Oktober 2010)

Hochwertige HiFi Komponenten brauchen eine gewisse Zeit bis sie die volle Klangqualität bringen. High End Kondensatoren für Frequenzweichen können 150 bis 200 Stunden brauchen bis sie ihre eigentliche Klanqualität erreichen.

High End Verstärker, wie z.  B Accuphase, haben auch eine lange Einspielzeit von ca. 100 bis 150 Stunden.
Accuphase E-450 - audio - Magnus.de

Bei Komponenten im Nichthochpreisigen Sektor ist das ähnlich. Das hängt mit den verwendeten Bauteilen zusammen. In der Bedinungsanleitung der Canton GLE 490 steht das diese Boxen 20 Stunden brauchen. Das ist ein guter Mittelwert. Als ich die Kondensatoren bei meinen PC Boxen getauscht habe und höherwertige von Jantzen verbaut habe war in den ersten 20 Stunden so gut wie keine Veränderung zu hören. Aber dann kam eine dramatische Verbesserung.

Für die STX gehe ich auch mal von mind. 20 Stunden aus. Erst danach fange ich an meine OPAMPs zu testen, damit ich sicher sein kann das die Klangveränderung nur von dem verwendeten OPAMP kommt.


----------



## hot6boy (29. Oktober 2010)

wenn du schon so ein high end freak bist  wieso haste nich klee de st version geholt ? die soll besser klingen

ich hab extra nochmal zur st version gewechselt als ich davon gehört hab


----------



## Rodny (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen beim Wechsel gewesen? Ist die Klangqualität besser? Welche Komponenten kommen in deiner Signalkette nach der ST?

Bei welchem Test wurden denn STX und ST nebeneinander verglichen?

Nach meinen Informationen kommen die gleichen Klangrelevanten Bauteile bei beiden Modellen zur Anwendung. Für mich war der PCIe Anschluss kaufentscheident. Das ist der Steckplatz welcher in der Zukunft auf den MBs zu finden sein wird.


----------



## hot6boy (29. Oktober 2010)

ich selbst habe keinen unterschied gehört ..bin  aber auch kein experte für sowas...  bzw  konnte nicht direkt  vergleichen


http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/449279/asus-xonar-essence-stx-vs-st-is-there-a-difference


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/13897135-post1752.html


die messergebnisse fallen auch  leicht zugunsten der st version aus

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...st-reduziert-auf-das-wesentliche.html?start=2



http://www.hartware.de/review_885_7.html


----------



## Rodny (29. Oktober 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht sind das nicht wirklich aussagekräftige Test. Das subjektive Erleben eines Users das sich die eine Karte besser anhört als die andere kann viele Ursachen haben (z. B. nicht eingespielte Hardware).

Fakt ist das laut ASUS alle klangrelevanten Bauteile identisch sind. Allerdings gibt es natürlich eine gewisse Serienstreuung. Jedes Bauteil hat Fertigungstoleranzen. Die können zwischen 2% bis 5% liegen, wobei die 2% eher im High end Bereich zu finden sind. Im Consumerbereich sind auch schon mal 10% drin. Deshalb ist es im DIY HiFi Bau üblich die Bauteile paarweise zu selektieren. Damit stellt man sicher das das Bauteil, z. b. der Kondensator, welcher für den li. Kanal gedacht ist wirklich den gleichen Wert hat wie der für den rechten Kanal. Denn wenn der eine 5% unter dem gewünschten Wert liegt und der andere 5% über dem Wert liegt ergibt das einen Unterschied von 10% und das könnte signifikante Auswirkungen auf das Klangbild haben.

Nun aber wieder zur ASUS Soundkarte. Es wäre meiner Meinung nach durchaus möglich das durch Fertigungsschwankungen bei den Bauteilen ein Klangunterschied zwischen der einen und der anderen Karte zu hören ist, aber in so einem Fall sollte das vom Tester irgendwie dokumentiert werden. Ansonsten ist es schwer nachvollziehbar.

Im Netz habe ich nur einen Test gefunden welcher direkt ST und STX vergleicht. Der Schreiber stellt durch eine Messung fest das die STX unter bestimmten Bedinungen nicht die volle Samplerate ausgibt. Doch dieses Problem hat er durch die Verwendung des ASIO Plugins gelöst und in einem Nachtrag ist zu lesen das dieses Problem durch den neuen Treiber gelöst sein.

Hier der Test von Jan. 2010
Stereophile: ASUS Xonar Essence ST/STX soundcards

Hier der Nachtag vom Sep. 2010
Stereophile: ASUS Xonar Essence ST/STX soundcards


----------



## hot6boy (29. Oktober 2010)

das hier kann man bei der st version anklemmen  ...  brauchste nicht unbedingt oder ?


http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=16875

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=147529&query=soundkarte&referer=detail&link=solrSearch%2Flisting.productDetails


im hifi forum ist die karte sehr beliebt.... schwer zu bekommen

http://www.jp.onkyo.com/wavio/se_200pci_series/index.htm

http://cgi.ebay.de/Onkyo-Wavio-Soundcard-SE-200PCI-LTD-Pro-PCI-Sound-Card-/380213602759


----------



## Rodny (29. Oktober 2010)

Falls ich einen Mehrkanalsound brauche würde ich das Geld in den Mehrkanalverstärker investieren und opt. vom MB zum Verstärker gehen und die ST nicht verwenden.

Interessant ist auf alle Fälle das der User gesockelte OPAMS hat und so den Sound nach seinen eingenen Wünschen abstimmen kann. Allerdings könnte das bei hochpreisigen OPAMPs ins Geld gehen denn da sind sechs Stück drauf.

Wie gesagt ich würde meine finanz. Mittel eher für den Verstärker verwenden.


----------



## hot6boy (29. Oktober 2010)

und die onkyo  kommt auch nicht in frage ?


----------



## Rodny (29. Oktober 2010)

Die Onkyo Karte sieht toll aus. Allerdings ist die für den jap. Markt gemacht. Da wird es keinen Support für Europa geben. Wenn du sie über eBay bestellst kann es sein da der Zoll von Dir Einfuhrzoll verlangt. Das kommt dann auf den Preis noch drauf.

Wie ich auf den Bildern erkennen kann ich das ein Via Soundchip verbaut. Mein onBoard Soundchip ist auch von Via und bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts wirklich gutes über Via gehört.

Wenn ich viel Geld in die Hnad nehmen würde dann käme mir so ein Wandler ins Haus, bzw. an den Rechner
RME: ADI-2

und daran ein seeehr guter Verstärker und seeehr gute Boxen. Da sind die Preis nach oben ja fast ganz offen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2010)

Der Envy24 gehört zur absoluten Oberklasse und ist nicht mit den "kleinen" Soundchips von Via vergleichbar. Nicht umsonst basiert z.B. auch fast die gesamte Palette von Esi/Audiotrak(Prodigy HD2 uind 7.1 HiFi sind übrigens auch ganz nette Karten) auf diesem Baustein.


----------



## hot6boy (30. Oktober 2010)

ich denke hier gehts nich nach dem soundchip ..  schliesslich müssten wir dann alle ne x fi nehmen oder nich


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Oktober 2010)

Nein der Soundchip der XFi ist nur wichtig für EAX, da das neuerdings kaum bis gar nicht genutzt wird, kannst du auch andere Karten nutzen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. Oktober 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein der Soundchip der XFi ist nur wichtig für EAX, da das neuerdings kaum bis gar nicht genutzt wird, kannst du auch andere Karten nutzen.




sollte man für musik und TV lieber ne asus nehmen!?


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Oktober 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> sollte man für musik und TV lieber ne asus nehmen!?


 
Ich würde generell zu einer Asus tendieren. Man hat mit ihr weniger Stress mit den Treibern und sie klingt einfach homogener.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. Oktober 2010)

kannst du mal eine asus mit optischen ausgang empfehlen.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Oktober 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> kannst du mal eine asus mit optischen ausgang empfehlen.


 
Asus Xonar D1/DX. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html

Wenn du jedoch den optischen Ausgang einer Soundkarte nutzt, umgehst du den D/A-Wandler der Soundkarte und das Signal wird nur durchgeschliffen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin der selben Meinung wie Blutstoff! Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meiner XFi-Gamer und war kurzzeitig am überlegen mir ne Asus zu holen, aber dank PAX-Treiber konnte ich meine Probleme lösen. 

Ich selbst würde die ASUS Xonar D2X kaufen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. Oktober 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Asus Xonar D1/DX. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html




aber die hat kein optischen ausgang...diesen brauche ich aber da mein teufel set über diesen decoder läuft.

Decoderstation 5 - PC Lautsprecher - Lautsprecher Teufel

welche asus mit optischen ausgang würde zu diesen decoder passen??? theoretisch kann man ja alles von asus nehmen oder???


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Oktober 2010)

Doch hat sie. Per beigelegten Adapter wird der Klinkeanschluss des Mics zum optischen Ausgang.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. Oktober 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Doch hat sie. Per beigelegten Adapter wird der Klinkeanschluss des Mics zum optischen Ausgang.



nee das ist nichts für mich...
gibt es auch eine asus mit normalen optischen ausgang???



EDIT

nein gibt es nicht!

optisch nur über klinke. xD wasn das fürn krampf..
ok ich behalte meine creative.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Oktober 2010)

Krampf? Naja, einmal angeschlossen bliebt es ja meistens dabei.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. Oktober 2010)

ok ich probiers mal mit asus.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/123937-audiokarte-fuer-decoderstation-5-a.html


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. Oktober 2010)

Wozu denn bitte ne Soundkarte wenn du eh digital anschließt? Ist doch völliger Humbug, da kannst du das Geld auch gleich durch den CPU-Lüfter drehen....da hast du in etwa den selben klanglichen Zugewinn. Wenn dir der Klang nicht gefällt solltest du zuerst am Raum und an den Lautsprechern Veränderungen vornehmen, denn diese Komponenten sind hauptsächlich für den Klang verantwortlich.


----------



## Blutstoff (31. Oktober 2010)

Wie Afi schon schreibt, macht das so wenig Sinn.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Heute ist die STX gekommen.  Der Stereoklang ist mit dem Hersteller Opamp sehr gut. Wenn die Karte etwas eingespielt ist werde ich mal meine anderen Opamps durchtesten.




kann man mit oamps  einen analytischeren klang erreichen ? 

wenn ja würde ich soetwas auch gerne mal testen...  ein link wo de die bestellt hast wär  nich schlecht


und nicht vergessen...mit guten kopfhörern erkennt man unterschiede am besten


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Am nächsten WE habe ich die Zeit ein paar meiner OPAMPs in der STX zu testen. Das Ergebnis poste ich dann hier.

Gekauft habe ich die OPAMPs in Deutschland, USA und Hong Kong. Wenn meine Adressen noch funzen werde ich diese auch posten. 


Wenn ein opt. Signal aus dem Rechner weiter verarbeitet werden soll macht eine Soundkarte nicht viel Sinn. Da reicht der opt. Ausgang des MB. Eventuell wenn High End Ansprüche befriedigt werden müssen könnte man auf eine Soundkartenlösung zurück greifen. Das setzt aber auch voraus das die folgenden Geräte (und Kabel) in der Signalkette diesem Anspruch genügen.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

wer brauch schon nachfolge  komponenten.. damit verschlimmert man doch nur alles..direkt an der quelle...so musses sein... !   ich nutze die karte wofür sie erschaffen wurden  ...als verstärker für meine kopfhörer und wer da noch nen teuren extra verstärker anklemmt ist selbst schuld... habe bis jetz nirgendwo  gehört das die karte es nicht mit  luxusgeräten aufnehmen könnte
die meisten audiophilen kopfhörerfreaks werden der karte einfach nicht genug zutrauen weil se nicht teuer genug ist


also bräuchte man so ein upgrade kit ?   Buy ASUS Xonar Op AMP Upgrade Kit for Essence ST/STX & Xense X in Canada - 90-YAA00SP1000BZ    scheint recht günstig zu sein... leider findet google dafür nur ausländische shops


----------



## iceman650 (31. Oktober 2010)

Auf dass man mich nicht als noob abstempelt, könnt ihr mir mal erklären wie das mit diesen Opamps abläuft?
Also verliert man die asus-garantie, wenn man die amps tauscht?
Was bringen sie und was kosten sie?
Und wie tauscht man sie aus?

Sorry, habe nichts geordnetes im Netz gefunden. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Davon ausgehend das zwei 49720 in der Packung sind, dann sind 30$ ein guter Preis für den Verkäufer. Dazu kommt noch der Versand. 

Wenn es der 49720 sein soll dann würde ich eher hier kaufen
LME49720 PRO AUDIO DUAL LOW NOISE OPAMP PSRR 120 DIP8 bei eBay.de: Effektgeräte (endet 01.11.10 19:03:21 MEZ)

In einem OPAMP Test mit der Auzen X-Fi Home Theater HD schrieb der Tester über den 49720
"produces a more detailed sound with a clear middle, shallow bass and blurred treble. Its sound scene is flat,  lacking reverberations. With the integrated amplifier the scene is  deeper, the sound is more energetic, the vocals are colored less, and  the bass is more realistic, but the CEC yields a richer sound,  especially when reproducing a piano."

Sicherlich lässt sich der Eindruck nur bedingt übertragen das die restliche Beschaltung eine andere ist.

Nächstes WE teste ich folgen OPAMPs mit der STX:

LME 49860NA
OPA 2132P
OPA 637AU


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

irgendeinen drauf basteln geht das?   





-edit-

vieleicht ist die kombi  gut...  aus dem zweiten post   für 140 eus

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-173-6157.html


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rvr_id=160734450996&customid=oesg&item=360305163584


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2010)

> Also verliert man die asus-garantie, wenn man die amps tauscht?



Bei den Karten, bei denen die OPAMPS gesockelt und nicht verlötet sind verliert man die Garantie nicht, es sei denn man schrottet die Karte durch den neuen OPAMP.



> Was bringen sie und was kosten sie?



Sie bringen einen leicht anderen Klang, vor allem der Hochtonbereich wird meist hörbar verändert. Der Preis ist recht unterschiedlich. Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man von den Herstellern mal kostenlos ein paar Exemplare zugeschickt, wenn man Pech hat bezahlt man für gute OPAMPS richtig Schotter.



> Und wie tauscht man sie aus?



Man zieht mit einer DLL-Zange den alten OPAMP aus dem Sockel und steckt den neuen wieder in den Sockel rein.

Aber bevor jetzt hier jeder anfängt irgendwelche OPAMPS zu kaufen und sie auf seine SoKa zu klatschen sollte man sich da ein bisschen in das Thema reinlesen. Nicht jeder OPAMP funktioniert auf den Karten, nicht jeder OPAMP bringt besseren Klang. Man sollte sich da auf Erfahrungswerte aus dem Netz verlassen und nicht selbst anfangen zu experimentieren wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Man zieht mit einer DLL-Zange den alten OPAMP aus dem Sockel und steckt den neuen wieder in den Sockel rein.




DLL Chipzange

ich hab keine lust jetz extra noch sone zange zu kaufen...hoffentlich geht das auch so


----------



## TAZ (31. Oktober 2010)

Geht schon, du wirst aber bestimmt die Beinchen verbiegen und dann kannste die OPAMPS auch gleich in die Tonne kicken...


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe meine OPAMPs bislang mit einem kl. Schraubenzieher heraus gehebelt.

Auf der Website von Asus gibt es eine Anleitung zum wechseln der OPAMPs. Dort ist zu lesen das es insgesamt drei OPAMPs sind welchge ausgetauscht werden müssen um bei den Chinch Ausgängen eine Veräderung zu erreichen. Das macht mich nachdenklich, denn wozu braucht man drei 2-Kanal OPAMPs um sein Stereo Signal zu erzeugen? Auf meiner Auzen Prelude war es ein Sockel für einen zwei Kanal OPAMP.

Für den eingebauten Kopfhörerverstärker müssen "nur" zwei OPAMPs getauscht werden.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Für den eingebauten Kopfhörerverstärker müssen "nur" zwei OPAMPs getauscht werden.




,,schönes Ding "

naja.... ich werde das später mal testen...gut ding will weile haben ...bis dahin bist du unser versuchskaninchen


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2010)

Die drei ergeben sich aus zwei Main + 1x Buffer.


----------



## derseppl (31. Oktober 2010)

Was man auch machen kann ist direkt bei Texas Instruments kostenlos Samples zu bestellen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Man muss halt genau wissen welche OPAMPs man braucht.
Ich hab zwei OPA2107 für die Main und einen OPA2132 für den Buffer bestellt. Die wurden innerhalb von zwei Tagen kostenlos mit Fedex Express geliefert.

Die anderen OPAMPs haben wirklich für einen bisschen wärmeren Klang gesorgt ohne dabei die Präzision in den Höhen zu verlieren. 
Wechseln kann man die OPAMPs mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher (vorsichtig!), den Fingernägeln oder z.B. einem Plektrum


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Interessant finde ich das das ASUS OPAMP Upgrade nur zwei LME49720 enthält. Nach deren Anleitung müssen ja alle drei gewechslt werden um ein Ergebnis beim Chinch Ausgang zu haben


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

derseppl schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei OPA2107 für die Main und einen OPA2132 für den Buffer bestellt.





das ist ja zufällig die selbe kombi  wie von den typen aus dem hifi forum




Rodny schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das das ASUS OPAMP Upgrade  nur zwei LME49720 enthält. Nach deren Anleitung müssen ja alle drei  gewechslt werden um ein Ergebnis beim Chinch Ausgang zu haben



wer nutzt schon chinch an einer ,, kopfhörerkarte"


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

@ derseppl - Warum den OPA2107 für die Main und den OPA2132 für den Buffer? Hat das eventuell mit der Input Voltage zu tun?


----------



## derseppl (31. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich... ich weiß es nicht mehr  ich hatte damals eine Seite gefunden, die verschiedene OPAMPs aufgelistet hat mit kurzen Beschreibungen. Da hab ich dann die beiden rausgesucht. 
Leider finde ich diese Seite nicht mehr. Eine andere hätte ich aber noch mit ein paar Aussagen zu OPAMPs:
Notes on Audio Op-Amps


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Nach welchen Kriterien hast du die OPAMPs ausgesucht? War es eine "Bauchentscheidung"?


----------



## derseppl (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja kann man so sagen. 
Ich hab mir zwei Varianten bestellt gehabt nach den Kriterien was ich am Klang ein bisschen vermisst habe (weiß aber nicht mehr welche andere Variante das war) und hab dann beide in Ruhe durchgehört. Der Unterschied war zwar nicht groß, aber dann hat sich mein Bauch eben für die Kombi 2107 und 2132 entschieden.


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Da es von Asus ja nur das zweier Set gibt und sonst keine weiteren Infos bleibt anscheinend nur "trail and error".

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der Licht in dieses Dunkel bringt.


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

na ok  ..son upgrade kit original von asus würde ich auch nehm wenns das irgendwo günstig gibt...

muss  ja besser als standard  sein... sonst würde es ,,downgrade" heissen


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Es sind ja nur die beiden LME49720 drin und die bekommst Du bei der Adresse welche ich Dir vorhin gegeben habe. 

Vorausgesetzt das Foto stimmt.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (31. Oktober 2010)

derseppl schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab zwei OPA2107 für die Main und einen OPA2132 für den Buffer bestellt. [...]



Hi, ich will auch mal diese OPAMPs bestellen. Jedoch gibt es den OPA2107AP und den OPA2107AU.
Das gleiche Problem trifft auf den OPA2132 zu. Kannst Du mir bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung nennen?


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Es sind ja nur die beiden LME49720 drin und die bekommst Du bei der Adresse welche ich Dir vorhin gegeben habe.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt das Foto stimmt.




bei ebay  war.... der typ dort fragt mich gerade welche  oamps standardmässig  auf der essence verbaut sind....   weiss das jemand ?


-edit-

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/asus_xonar_essence/4.jpg  

ich schicke den mal das pic...vileicht erkennt er was


----------



## Rodny (31. Oktober 2010)

Als Main - 2x NJM2114D
Als Buffer - 1x LM4562NA


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

ich werde auch die neuen OPA2107  nehmen.....burr brown


----------



## derseppl (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Modellbezeichnungen sind die mit dem "P" hinten dran. Also die für den Sockel. Die anderen sind für die SMT-Fertigung gedacht 
Also:
2x OPA2107AP für den Main und
OPA2132P für den Buffer


----------



## hot6boy (31. Oktober 2010)

soweit ich das vorhin richtig verstanden hab brauch ich  nur die 2x OPA2107AP  damit sich am kopfhörerausgang was tut


----------



## Mr_Blonde (31. Oktober 2010)

@derseppl

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rodny (1. November 2010)

Hier kosten 2 Stück OPA2107AP 3,23€ + 2,88€ Versand
2,Dual Low Noise HiFi OpAmp Pro audio OPA2107AP OPA2107 bei eBay.de: Electronic Components (endet 04.11.10 00:21:19 MEZ)


----------



## Mr_Blonde (1. November 2010)

Also ich hab mir die jetzt auch direkt bei Texas Instruments als Samples bestellt. Allerdings sind die dort gerade nicht vorrätig, kommen erst am 12.11. wieder rein. Aber dann werden sie innerhalb von 2 Werktagen per FedEx geschickt. Ist echt ein super Service.


----------



## Rodny (2. November 2010)

Ein paar Samples habe ich mir auch bei TI bestellt. Leider gibt es dort nur die "günstigen". Den Rest werde ich mir kaufen. 

Mal sehen ob noch andere Hersteller Samples versenden.


----------



## Rodny (3. November 2010)

Vorhin habe ich von TI die Nachricht bekommen das die verfügbaren OPAMPs auf dem Weg sind. Das Tempo beeindruckt mich. Von LT habe ich noch keine Nachricht erhalten.

Im Netz bin ich auf das Bild einer Audiotrak Soundkarte gestoßen mit "OPAMP Upgrade". Da hat sich der User aber viel Mühe gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2010)

Die Platinen kann man so kaufen(hab gerade den Namen vergessen, Stormi hatte die mal in Erwägung gezogen). Er hat lediglich die Sockel mit ein paar Leitungen verlängert damit es passt.


----------



## Rodny (3. November 2010)

Mittlerweile habe ich diesen Hersteller gefunden. Hier sind ein paar Bilder von einer STX 
ÍÝá óåëßäá 0
Über eBay kann man in Australien so EINEN OPAMP für 110€, ohne Versand kaufen.

In Japan habe ich einen Anbieter gefunden welcher OPAMPs mit einer ähnlichen Bauweise anbietet. Da habe ich angefragt ob diese "einfach" zu wechseln seinen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2010)

Da steht auch der eigentliche Hersteller:
Burson


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Vorhin habe ich von TI die Nachricht bekommen das die verfügbaren OPAMPs auf dem Weg sind. Das Tempo beeindruckt mich. Von LT habe ich noch keine Nachricht erhalten.
> 
> Im Netz bin ich auf das Bild einer Audiotrak Soundkarte gestoßen mit "OPAMP Upgrade". Da hat sich der User aber viel Mühe gemacht.



Oh das wär mal was für meine Prodigy HD2  kannst mir mal bitte den link zu der Seite schicken, ich glaub mit dem user muss ich mal kontakt aufnehmen, hab ja die gleiche Karte.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2010)

Bei ebay gab es afair sogar mal einen englischen Hifi- Anbieter der HD2 mit Burson-Upgrade fertig montiert verkaufte.

A propro HD2:
Hier könnte sich ein Import vielleicht sogar lohnen:
AUDIOTRAK PRODIGY HD2 grades B Sound Card bei eBay.de: Sound Cards (endet 27.11.10 07:52:27 MEZ)
Allerdings ist das nicht die SE Version, ein OAmp Wechsel wäre daher sofort Pflicht.


----------



## Rodny (3. November 2010)

Das OPAMP Upgrade gibt es bei Burson Audio in Australien.
HD Audio Opamp

Das Bild habe ich in diesem Thread gefunden, irgendwo jenseits der Seite 80. Den Thread sollten alle STX Besitzer kennen und lesen. Da gibt es seeehr interessante Posts.
The Xonar Essence STX Q/A, tweaking, impressions thread - Head-Fi.org Community


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

Danke für die Links, werd ich mir mal zu gemüte führen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (3. November 2010)

Probiert doch mal die BB OPA2137P als Main und LME43720NA als Buffer auf der STX. Der Sound, vor allem der Bass, ist präziser, wärmer und runder. Kickbässe sind ein Hochgenuss damit 
Kann man sich beide bei TI und National zukommen lassen. Als ich sie geholt habe, gabs die 2137 nicht in Deutschland.
Lieferzeit bei TI umfasst nur 2 Tage!!!


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

Falls du mich meinst, ich hab keine Xonar sondern ne Prodigy HD2 
Im moment hab ich die BB OPA2604 drauf.

Aber die Burson Wandler würden mich schon extrem reizen, ich glaub ich muss mal bisl sparen


----------



## SubXero (3. November 2010)

Mich würde allerdings noch interessieren, da die Xonar STX nur analoges stereo kann, ob über den digitalen Anschluss doch 5.1 Signale an den Verstärker ausgegeben werden kann. In der PCGH 09/2010 wird sie als reine StereoKarte ausgegeben, aber laut der UsersManual auch 5.1 Signale ausgeben kann ??


----------



## Gast12348 (3. November 2010)

Klar kann sie, sofern das signal als DTS oder AC3 vorliegt kann die STX auch die Bitstream signale durchschleifen. Das kann meine Prodigy HD2 auch, obwohl das auch eine reine Stereo karte ist.


----------



## Rodny (4. November 2010)

Ob die Preise für die Burson OPAMPs "bezahlbar" sind muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Bei 110€ p. Stück kommt mehr als der Kaufpreis der Karte zusammen. Eventuell wäre da OPA 627 Main und OPA 637 im Buffer eine Alternative. Diese Lösung würde immer noch ca. 30€ kosten.

Beim lesen der Posts ist mir aufgefallen das der Buffer OPAMP schneller sein muss als die Main und das bei einer Bestückung von drei gleichen OPAMPs es sein kann das sich die Unzulänglichkeiten gegenseitig verstärkern. Bis jetzt bin ich aber erst bei Seite 77 angekommen und bis Seite 141 geht es bis jetzt.


----------



## Rodny (4. November 2010)

Hier gibt es einen neuen Treiber. Ausprobiert habe ich ihn noch nicht.
ftp://dlsvr02.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Xonar_Essence_STX/


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Klar kann sie, sofern das signal als DTS oder AC3 vorliegt kann die STX auch die Bitstream signale durchschleifen. Das kann meine Prodigy HD2 auch, obwohl das auch eine reine Stereo karte ist.


Die STX kann afaik auch selbstständig einen solchen Bitstream erstellen.
Dolby Digital Live und DTS Interactive sind bei den Xonars eigentlich Standard.

Sie dafür zu kaufen wäre natürlich trotzdem absurd.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (4. November 2010)

@Rodny

Also ich habe den Thread auch in Teilen gelesen und den Rest überflogen.
Neue OPAs habe ich mir ja auch bestellt, allerdings denke ich nicht, dass ein großer Klanggewinn/-verlust eintreten wird.
Ich fürchte, die von den Usern/Bastlern ausgemachten Klangverbesserungen ergeben sich zum Großteil daraus, dass sie einfach genauer hin hören. Es wird ja dort im Thread und auch in anderen Forum zu bedenken gegeben, dass die OPAMPs einen relativ geringen Anteil am Klang eines Sudiogeräts haben.
Einmal werde ichs probieren -nicht mit den 110EUR/Stk Teilen- und mir dann mein eigenes Urteil bilden.

Ist ja nun nicht so, dass man ohne Änderungen keine Musik geniessen kann.


----------



## hot6boy (4. November 2010)

ganz deiner meinung....

kann kaum glauben  das bei so einer essence standardmässig schlechte   oamps  verbaut werden.... zumal sonst alles andere an der karte nur vom feinsten ist...


----------



## Rodny (4. November 2010)

Sicherlich macht ein OPAMP keine neue Soundkarte, aber ich konnte mit meiner Auzen Prelude ein paar Erfahrungen machen. Ein LME 49860 erzeugte eine größere Bühne und zwei OPA 637 machten mehr Dynamik. Deshalb möchte ich versuchen was bei der STX möglich ist.

Ohne Frage klingt die STX mit Standart OPAPMs besser als die Prelude und darüber freue ich mich. Doch ich möchte auch versuchen was passiert wenn ich 2/3€ OPAMPs einsetze und was passiert wenn 10€ OPAMPs zum Einsatz kommen. Ob ich die 110€ OPAMPs benutze kann ich nicht sagen, denn der Preis ist für meine Verhältnisse sehr hoch. Dennoch finde ich es bemerkenswert was manche User mit Ihrer STX so anstellen. Heute habe ich in dem Forum wieder ein Bild gefunden das in mir die Fragezeichen aufsteigen lässt. Ich habe von solchen "Basteleien" bei einer Soundkarte noch nie gehört und nach meiner Meinung zeigt das das die User ihre STX lieben.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte einfach nur experimentieren ohne ein festes Ziel zu haben, sondern nur versuchen um zu erfahren wo es mich hinbringt.

Da heute die ersten Samples von TI gekommen sind werde ich morgen beginnen. Ich warte noch auf LT Samples und ich habe noch zusätzlich einige bestellt. Diese brauchen jedoch noch ca. eine Woche.


----------



## Mr_Blonde (4. November 2010)

@hot6boy

Vom Feinsten ist immer relativ, sie erreicht aber solide Hifi Qualität.
Zu dem Preis und dann noch in der Sound unfreundlichen PC Umgebung ist das aller Ehren wert.

@Rodny

Ich will Deinen Basteltrieb auch gar nicht bremsen.
Habe mir ja selbst eine Kombi (2x OPA2107AP für den Main und
OPA2132P für den Buffer) bestellt, der Buffer OPAMP ist auch heute schon bei mir eingetroffen. Die werde ich ausprobieren und mehr werde ich mir nicht geben.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Kette eben zusammen passen muss. Ich habe jetzt nicht recherchiert was der verbaute DAC kostet, deshalb spekulier ich einfach mal und würde 20EUR veranschlagen. Hier sehe ich die deutlich grössere Baustelle, die man mit 8, 30 oder 400EUR OPAMPs einfach nicht ausgleichen kann.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Geld in bessere bzw passende Kopfhörer besser investiert. Oder man spart gleich auf eine externe Kette bestehend aus DAC -> KHV -> KH.


----------



## Rodny (4. November 2010)

@Mr_Blonde - Klar der finanz. Aspekt ist für mich auch wichtig. Nochmal zwei oder drei OPAMPs zum Stückpreis von ca. 110€ macht keinen Sinn. Dann eher das Geld + den Verkaufserlös der STX zusammen in eine neue HiFi Lösung Investieren.

Allerdings halte ich es für möglich das durch das Auswechseln des NJM2114D (Endverbraucherpreis 1,50€/Stück) gegen eines höherpreisigen OPAMPs eventuell eine hörbare Klagverbesserung erreicht. Sicherlich ist es nur ein Glied in der Klangerzeugungskette, aber jede Kette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. November 2010)

Gute OPAMPs kosten doch nicht immer gleich viel Geld o.O
Ich hab für meine keinen Cent bezahlt.


----------



## Rodny (5. November 2010)

Ich finde es sehr schade das ASUS die Möglichkeit des OPAMP tausches bewirbt und dann die User alleine lässt. Das kann Auzentech besser Auzentech, Inc. OPAMPs
Allerdings sind das "Apothekenpreise".

Gestern und heute konnte ich ein paar Versuche machen mit den Samples von TI und den OPAMPs welche ich noch hier hatte. Die Kombi welche mir am besten gefallen hat war 2x BB2132 Main + LME49860Buffer. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die Samples von LT, sowie gekaufte BB2604 und weitere 49860 um sie als Main auzuprobieren.


----------



## Funtik (7. November 2010)

Frage @ Rodny: ich habe gelesen, dass du deine Essence als Zuspielquelle an dem NAD nutzt. Ich überlege mit den Opamps etwas zu experimentieren. Hast du die LME49720 NA DIPs ausprobieren können? Du schreibst auch, dass die Kombi aus 2132 und dem 49860 dir am besten gefällt. Kannst du die Veränderung etwas näher beschreiben?


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. November 2010)

Nur LME49720 sollen extrem neutral und analytisch klingen. Ein LME49720 im Buffer hat, jedoch den Vorteil, dass nicht so viele Details verloren gehen.


----------



## Rodny (7. November 2010)

@ Futnik - Die LME49720 habe ich mir nicht bestellt. Die Kombi 2x OPA2132 Main + LME49860Buffer bringt mehr Räumlichkeit, eine größere Bühne, die Höhen sind klarer. Nur ein OPA637 (zwei Stück mit Adapter da es ein Mono Amp ist) als Buffer (2114D als Main) bringt mehr Dynamik und einen klaren festen Bass. Das sind die beiden Kombis welche mir bis jetzt am besten gefallen haben.

Ich hoffe das die anderen OPAMPs in der nächsten Woche ankommen. Am nächsten WE kann ich leider nicht so viel probieren da ich arbeite, aber im Laufe der darauf folgenden Woche habe ich Zeit dafür.


----------



## Funtik (7. November 2010)

@Rodny&BloodySuicide- Danke für eure schnelle Anwort. Ich werde den OPA2137P als Main + LME43720NA als Buffer und 2x OPA2132 Main + LME49860 Buffer ausprobieren. Wisst ihr wo ich die am besten bestellen kann?


----------



## Rodny (7. November 2010)

Versuche es über eBay. Allerdings möchte ich Dir raten noch etwas zu warten. Eventuell finde ich noch andere Kombis. Der 2604 z. B. ist speziell für Audio Anwendungen entwickelt worden und von einen STX User aus Schweden habe ich den Tip mit OPAMPs von Linear Technologie. Diese müssten nächste Woche kommen.

Eine vielversprechende Option sind die disketen OPAPMs. Da wäre einmal Burson. Die gibt es "günstig" hier in Frankreich:
Burson Audio - Audiophonics - Câbles, Amplificateurs et Accessoires DIY

Der OEM Hersteller von Burson war Audio-GD. Der Burson und der "Earth" von Audio-GD waren baugleich. Allerdings haben beide OPAPMs mittlerweile ein Update erfahren. Dafür gibt es drei Versionen bei Audio-GD.
ºÍ§Ó­µ响

Aber das sind nicht alle Hersteller von diskreten OPAMPs. Hier sind noch welche:
DEXA Technologies Discrete Audio Op-Amp
Discrete Opamps : The DiY Pill


----------



## Rodny (7. November 2010)

Hier ist ein OPAMP Test mit einer Auzen Prelude. Die Ergebnisse lassen sich allerdings nicht 1:1 übertragen das die umliegende Beschaltung eine andere ist.
High Definition Theater: Auzen X-Fi HomeTheater HD and Auzen OPAMPs Review. Page 6 - X-bit labs

Eine gute Adresse für OPAMPs in Deutschland ist hier:
Schuro - liefert preiswert Operationsverstrker (OpAmps)


----------



## Holyhawk (9. November 2010)

Hi,

also ich fand den Bericht zu der Essence STX echt super, jedoch hat sich da für mich die eine oder andere Frage ergeben. Die ST bzw. STX sind ja beides Stereo-Karten. Nun habe ich ein Sennheiser PC350 zum Zocken bzw. wenns spät ist, da ich in einer WG wohne und auf andere Rücksicht nehmen muss. Ich habe noch ein Teufel Concept E Power (5.1) System. Das ist in den Augen der Leute in dem Thread hier wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich toll. Ich frage mich nun gerade, schaut ihr Filme mit Boxen auch mit 2.1 Boxen oder wie macht ihr das mit nem 5.1 System?

Und wenn ihr auch Filme mit Stereosystemen schaut, wieso findet ihr das denn besser? Ansonsten sieht die Xonar Essence STX echt interessant aus. Ich habe zwar gelesen das es bei nem Teufel System (und wahrscheinlich auch meinem PC 350 von Sennheiser) keinen Unterschied zu einer günstigeren Soundkarte macht, andererseits fange ich in nem halben Jahr an zu arbeiten und wie ich mich kenne investiere ich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren schon mehr.

Vllt. kann mir da ja jemand weiter helfen .


----------



## Blutstoff (9. November 2010)

Also ein 5.1-System an eine Stereokarte zu klemmen macht nun wirklich keinen Sinn. Hol dir dafür lieber eine Mehrkanalsoundkarte, zb. eine Xonar DX oder D2X.


----------



## Holyhawk (9. November 2010)

Das war auch nicht meine Frage .

Ich wollte gerne wissen ob die Leute, welche sich ne Stereo Soundkarte holen Stereo generell besser finden, denn ab und an hatte ich den Eindruck. Weil bei Filmen finde ich 5.1 wesentlich toller.

Aber ich schau mir besagte Xonar Karten mal an bzw. die DX habe ich mir schon angeschaut, den tollen Lesertest, muss nur nch herausfinden was an der D2X anders ist. Ich frag mal im anderen Thread nach .


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. November 2010)

Funtik schrieb:


> @Rodny&BloodySuicide- Danke für eure schnelle Anwort. Ich werde den OPA2137P als Main + LME43720NA als Buffer und 2x OPA2132 Main + LME49860 Buffer ausprobieren. Wisst ihr wo ich die am besten bestellen kann?



Samples von den Herstellern ordern


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. November 2010)

Holyhawk schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne wissen ob die Leute, welche sich ne Stereo Soundkarte holen Stereo generell besser finden, denn ab und an hatte ich den Eindruck. Weil bei Filmen finde ich 5.1 wesentlich toller.



Das ist eine sehr subjektive Sache; Ich selbst bin eher ein Freund von vernünftigem Stereo-Sound. Ich brauche kein Surround-Quatsch, das ist zwar ganz nett, aber nicht notwendig. Dennoch funktioniert der räumliche Klang insgesamt sehr gut bei der Essence. Würde sie nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Schabe55 (14. November 2010)

Will mir auch die Asus Xonar Essence STX oder ST holen um sie dann an die NORMALE HiFi-Anlage anzuschließen. Also mit Chinch oder Klinke. Was ich aber auch nach lesen der Bedienungsanleitung nicht finden kann, ist Line in und Line out. Oder wie schließe ich das nun an? Kann mich bitte mal ein netter Wissender aufklären. Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Rodny (14. November 2010)

Benutze ein gutes Chinch Kabel (z. B. Oehlbach) und nimm die rote und weiße Buchse. Zum  Abspielen möchte ich Dir Foobar empfehlen mit dem ASIO Plugin.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Bis auf das Oehlbach Kabel geb ich dir recht.
Die etwas besser geschirmte Version von Hama leitet genau so gut  .


----------



## hot6boy (14. November 2010)

ich wees nich....  mit foobar hatte ich auch immer gehört da es oft angespriesen wird  aber irgendwie klingt vlc media player besser (mit akg 701 kopfhörern )  wirkt irgendwie stimmiger


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2010)

Sicher dass beim VLC nicht ein DSP aktiv ist der in deinen Ohren "besser" klingt?


----------



## hot6boy (14. November 2010)

hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut...der kopfhörer surround effekt ist nicht an 


und wenn dann wär der unterschied sehr gravierend...finde nur das es etwas stimmiger wirkt....den unterschied kann man gerade mal  erahnen..vieleicht sogar nur einbildung


vieleicht hatte ich auch ne alte version drauf...wer weiss


----------



## Rodny (14. November 2010)

Bei Oehlbach ist der Signalleiter versilbert und da stehe ich drauf.


----------



## Schabe55 (14. November 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Benutze ein gutes Chinch Kabel (z. B. Oehlbach) und nimm die rote und weiße Buchse. Zum  Abspielen möchte ich Dir Foobar empfehlen mit dem ASIO Plugin.


 Hi Rodny, Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. HiFi ja, aber bei PC-Komponenten habe ich noch nicht so den Durchblick (56 Jahre und vor 5 Jahren meinen ersten PC! das erklärt auch meine Frage)


----------



## Rodny (14. November 2010)

Hi Schabe55 - Es ist nie zu spät anzufangen, nur zu früh um aufzugeben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. November 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Diese Äußerung zeigt das Du nicht sachlich bist sondern sehr emotional. Das ist nicht hilfreich um das eigene Wissen und die eigene Erfahrung zu erweitern.
> 
> Hast du schon mal ein versilbertes Kabel verwendet? Welcher Typ war es?



Du Armer...


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Dezember 2010)

Was würde sich wohl besser machen, eine STX oder eine Xense?
Für Spiele, viel Musik, Videos...etc.pp


----------



## PEG96 (1. Dezember 2010)

Xonar stx die xense dürfte schlechter sein.
hab selber ne stx und die is einfach nur geil


----------



## Piet (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Habe Heute die STX bestellt und bin Neugierig wie es weitergeht.
Muss meine Karte erst mal einspielen und Hören.
Erstmal vielen Dank an Alle die sich die Mühe machen um Vergleiche
zwischen o amps zu beschreiben und sie der Algemeinheit zukommen zu lassen.
GRUSSIET


----------



## Rodny (4. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir hört sich die Kombi aus 2x LME49860 Main und OPA2604 im Buffer am besten an. Bei drei LME49860 geht etwas Bass und Dynamik verloren, aber dafür bekomme ich eine große Bühne und viele Details.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Dezember 2010)

Eine Soundkarte muss nicht einspielen


----------



## Piet (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Habe jetzt die STX und muss sagen,das sie die Terratec DMX fire
24/96in der Auflösung überlegen ist.Wenn man bedenkt,dass diese auch nicht gerade von schlechten Eltern ist,Kann ich nur jeden die Karte guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen.Die Preis Gegenwertrealition ist voll in Ordnung und es macht Spass Battelfield Bad Company zu lauschen Musikhören sowieso.
GRUSSIET


----------



## Rodny (9. Dezember 2010)

@Piet - Hier kannst Du zwei Musikstücke (selbstverständlich legal) laden. Sie haben 24bit - 176,4Hz und sind als Demo für HRx gedacht. Nimm das Wav Format und höre was deine STX darauß macht.


----------



## Piet (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Rodny!
KLASSE Aufnahmen!
Schade,dass leider die Industrie lieblos MP3 Aufnahmen (Demos)zur Produktion von CD`s verwendet.
Tja,Gewinnmaximierung um jeden Preis.
Habe leider damals meine langspielplatten verkauft,heute wäre ich froh sie noch zu haben,waren durch
die Bank besser als die cd`s.Bin daher H:SONY für die Erfindung nicht dankbar.
GRUSSIET


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Dezember 2010)

> Habe leider damals meine langspielplatten verkauft,heute wäre ich froh sie noch zu haben,waren durch
> die Bank besser als die cd`s.Bin daher H:SONY für die Erfindung nicht dankbar.



Sony kann aber nichts dafür, dass das Potential der CD nicht genutzt wird. Denn rein technisch hat das Vinyl absolut keine Chance gegen die CD. Böse solltest du den Prduzenten sein, die einfach nur noch Murks zusammen schustern. Aber eine gut aufgenommene CD klingt viel besser als eine gute Schallplatte. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin selbst ein großer Freund des Schwarzen Goldes und höre gern Schallplatte, aber Gerüchte, die CD wäre technisch schlechter sind nunmal einfach falsch.


----------



## TAZ (9. Dezember 2010)

Piet schrieb:


> Hallo Rodny!
> KLASSE Aufnahmen!
> Schade,dass leider die Industrie lieblos MP3 Aufnahmen (Demos)zur Produktion von CD`s verwendet.
> Tja,Gewinnmaximierung um jeden Preis.
> ...



Ich glaube kaum das auf MP3 gemastert wird.
Und was Sony mit der ganzen Geschichte zu tun erschliesst sich mir auch nicht. Aber vllt. hilft die ja ein Blick in eine bekannte Enzyklopädie?
MP3 ? Wikipedia

btw: Sony hat sogar lange am Atrac 3 (Plus)-Codec festgehalten...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Dezember 2010)

> Und was Sony mit der ganzen Geschichte zu tun erschliesst sich mir auch nicht.



Sony war federführend bei der Entwicklung der CD. Darauf bezog sich auch seine Aussae. Ich kann mir aber auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass CDs heutzutage von Mp3 gemastert werden, auch wenn der miese Klang einiger CDs dies vermuten lassen könnte.


----------



## TAZ (9. Dezember 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Sony war federführend bei der Entwicklung der CD. Darauf bezog sich auch seine Aussae. Ich kann mir aber auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass CDs heutzutage von Mp3 gemastert werden, auch wenn der miese Klang einiger CDs dies vermuten lassen könnte.



War mir auch klar was du meinst, nur was Piet eigentlich ausdrücken will liegt für mich im Dunkeln.


----------



## Rodny (10. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt ja mittlerweile einige "Nachfolger" der CD. Da wäre HDCD, SACD, SHM CDs und die XRCD. DVD Audio hat sich am Markt kaum behaupten können. Ich bin gespannt wie Bluray Audio ankommen wird. Z. Zt. gibt es noch kaum Angebote. Das hier ist eines der wenigen verfügbaren Fred Jonny Berg - Flute Mystery Hybrid-SACD + Blu-ray AUDIO: Amazon.de: Emily Beynon, Fred Jonny Berg, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra: DVD & Blu-ray

Einige der CD Nachfolger finden sich hier: Sieveking Sound


----------



## Piet (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
So,dann kläre ich Euch mal auf.
Als H.SONY gefagt wurde wieviel Minuten die Spielzeit festgelegt werden sollte,hatte er den Wunsch geäusert seine Lieblingsklassikaufnahme (Bestand aus 2 Lp Seiten Ein Stück über 2Seiten)ohne Pause und aufstehen hören möchte.So wurde die Rate auf 44,1Khz festgelegt,wäre die Zeit auf 30Minuten festgelegt hätte die Rate auf den gleichen Medium höher ausfallen können und somit weniger
Datenreduktion.Klaar,heute gibt es die Moglichkeiten und diese Aufnahmen sind Supergenial aber der Mainsream nutzt sie nicht.Weil der Aufwand den Leuten zu Teuer ist (Gewinnmaximierung)
Nicht jeder hat eine hochwertige Anlage zum Musikhören und so bleibt es wie es ist.Jeder weis,das FLac besser ist wie MP3 trotzdem bieten auch heute noch die wenigsten MP3Spieler FLAC Dateien
abzuspielen,weil die Nachfrage nicht da ist und die Zielgruppen der Jugendlichen kaum Gelegenheit haben Mal ne Alte Schallplatte (Super aufgenommen)auf ne Hi End Anlage gegen 44,1Khz oder gar MP3 zu vergleichen.
Aber Wir kommen vom Thema ab,es geht ja um die Asus Stx.
GRUSSIET


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Dezember 2010)

> abzuspielen,weil die Nachfrage nicht da ist und die Zielgruppen der Jugendlichen kaum Gelegenheit haben Mal ne Alte Schallplatte (Super aufgenommen)auf ne Hi End Anlage gegen 44,1Khz oder gar MP3 zu vergleichen.



Eine gut gemasterte CD klingt trotzdem besser als jede Schallplatte!  Aber mit MP3 geb ich dir recht, das sollte man wirklich langsam mal wieder abschaffen, zu Modemzeiten hatte es ja durchaus seine Berechtigung...aber heutzutage gibt es wesentlich bessere Alternativen, die sich dann im Übrigen auch auf der Xonar Essence STX besser anhören...um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir soeben die Xonar Essence ST bestellt...wird hoffentlich übermorgen ankommen. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob man sie prallel zu einer Xonar D1 bzw. DX betreiben kann (wegen der Treiber...)
Bin gespannt wie groß der Unterschied zur Xonar D1 bei Verwendung des K701 sein wird.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2010)

Treiber sind dieselben. Hab aber nochnicht ausprobiert ob die gleichzeitig laufen .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2010)

So, die Xonar Essence ST ist da.

WOW!

Festzuhalten bleibt nun erstmal, dass man keine zwei Xonar-Karten gleichzeitig installiert haben kann. Zwar funktioniert die Essence ST noch wenn auch die Xonar D1 eingebaut ist, die D1 funktioniert aber garnicht mehr, und das Xonar Audio Center stürzt beim Start sofort ab und lässt sich auch nicht starten (sowohl das Audio Center der D1 als auch das der Essence ST).
Wenn man also eine Essence ST UND 5.1 Analog-Ausgänge haben will kommt man um das zusätzlich erhältliche Xonar H6-Board nicht rum.
Näheres zur Essence ST folgt dann demnächst.


----------



## Mirart (19. Dezember 2010)

Ein neuer Test (klick).


----------



## hot6boy (19. Dezember 2010)

@  a fire inside....

hab auch die essence und nen akg 701.....  bei der einstellung ....verstärker auf mittel ( 64-300 Ohm)  und  lautstärke auf 47  hab ich mir nen tinitus schaden geholt der bleibt...  höre ab jetz immer auf ca 30-33


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

tut mir leid das zu hören....47 ist ja nun wirklich nicht sehr laut, aber mit einem Kopfhörer nimmt man Lautstärke natürlich auch ganz anders wahr und gerade der K701 verleitet durch seinen gutmütigen Hochton doch schnell dazu noch ein wenig mehr aufzudrehen. Ein Beyerdynamic oder Denon tut da schon lange in den Ohren weh wo ein K701 noch schön angenehm seidig klingt...


----------



## hot6boy (19. Dezember 2010)

ich hab  schon ein ganzes jahr mit der lautstärke gehört  und es ist nie was passiert


villeicht ist bei dir 47  leiser ??   hatte davor mal ein asus mainbord  und vista drauf...  nach dem wechsel auf gigabyte  und win7  musste ich nicht mehr so sehr aufdrehn...komisch

villeicht bessere komponenten auf dem board?  wer weiss..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht hast du dir deinen tinnitus dann woanders geholt?! Ein lautstärkeinduziertes Tinnitus-Syndrom ist ein akutes Geschehen, d.h. es entwickelt sich nicht über eine lange Zeit, sondern kommt bei Überlastung des Ohres gleich. (Anders beim metabolisch induzierten Tinnitus der auf eine Störung des Wasser-Elektrolythaushaltes zurückzuführen ist und sich allmählich entwickelt)

Wenn du also sagst, dass du schon über ein Jahr mit dieser Lautstärke gehört hast, kann es eigentlich nicht daran liegen.


----------



## hot6boy (19. Dezember 2010)

seit einem jahr nutze ich überhaupt erst  kopfhörer ... die teile sind auf jeden fall schuld..war halt nach einer besonders langen hörsession...ca 3-4 stunden gut produzierte laute musik


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

Warst du denn schon beim HNO um das untersuchen zu lassen? Um welche Art von Tinnitus handelt es sich bei dir? Es gibt sehr viele Ursachen dafür.
Solange die Haarzellen im Innenohr nicht irreparabel kaputt sind kann man oft noch intervenieren (langfristige Schonung mittels Ohropacks kann zu einer Erholung führen).
Dafür müsste dein Gehörstatus aber erstmal konkret diagnostiziert werden


----------



## hot6boy (19. Dezember 2010)

bist du sanitäter mit deinem bild vom krankenwagen ? 

in meine fall war die ursache eh zu laute musik und keine durchblutungsstörung bzw. stress.

die geben einen was für de durchblutung ....teure sauerstofftherapie gibts auch noch 

anstatt 10 eus praxisgebühr zu zahlen hab ich ne sauerstoff  flasche geholt...   die ohren  geschont u.massiert ...das wars


----------



## Rodny (19. Dezember 2010)

Das sollte sich unbedingt ein HNO ansehen/anhören. Der Tinnitus muss nicht konstant bleiben. Eventuell ist da etwas zu machen. Die 10 Euronen sind da gut angelegt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> bist du sanitäter mit deinem bild vom krankenwagen ?



Bin derzeit noch Rettungssanitäter, bin im letzten Lehrjahr der Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistenten.



> anstatt 10 eus praxisgebühr zu zahlen hab ich ne sauerstoff flasche geholt... die ohren geschont u.massiert ...das wars



Sebsttherapie sollte unbedingt vermieden werden. Auch eine unkontrollierte Sauerstofftherapie führt über Kurz oder Lang zu Komplikationen (eine hohe Sauerstoffkonzentration im Blut führt zu erhöhter EPO-Bildung und begünstigt die Bildung und das Wachstum von Malignomen, also bösartigen Tumoren).

Investier also lieber die Praxisgebühr und lass da einen HNO drüberschauen!


----------



## hot6boy (19. Dezember 2010)

ja  ..hab ich auch von gehört..sauerstoffvergiftung .....sachen gibts...

jetz isses eh zu spät..man soll in den ersten tagen nachdem es auftritt sofort hingehn..ab 1 monat oder so iss chronisch.. stand im netz

letztens kam das thema mal im hifi forum vor ..  dort wo de kopfhörer fans rumhängen...darauf haben sich gleich urst viele gemeldet ... da es off topic war  wurde ein neuer tread zum thema eingerichtet...  
da sieht man mal wieviel kopfhörerfans betroffen sind... 

man kann damit leben denn  mittlerweile hat man sich so drann gewöhnt, mans hörts nur wenns ruhig ist und man dran denkt...  schon komisch...hmm ich hör nüscht ...mal   lauschen .....ahh da isser ja


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Dezember 2010)

> jetz isses eh zu spät..man soll in den ersten tagen nachdem es auftritt sofort hingehn..ab 1 monat oder so iss chronisch.. stand im netz



Im Netz steht viel und vieles sind nur Halbwahrheiten...geh lieber zum HNO und lass es professionell diagnostizieren, die 10€ sollte einem (vor allem einem HiFi-Fan!) das Gehör schon wert sein.


----------



## hot6boy (20. Dezember 2010)

ein grillhänchen kostet ca 5 eus  ..da sieht man mal was ein hühnerleben wert ist


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte mich ungern einmischen - aber 10 Euro sollte dir deine Gesundheit wert sein. Lieber einmal mehr zahlen, aber dafür auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## DPr (20. Dezember 2010)

Sorry wegen OT:
Geh lieber jetzt hin, noch kann man vielleicht was machen ( und wenn es nur ist, um das Tinnitus Geräusch so leise wie möglich zu halten).

Hab mir meinen Tinnitus Sylvester 1990 nach einer ziemlich dichten Böllerexplosion geholt.
Will der Arzt darauf nicht mehr eingehen.. wechseln


 Neugierig bin ich ja schon auf die Karte geworden. Aber es ist schwer an eine ranzukommen (wenn man lieber Vor Ort einen Händler sucht)


----------



## Piet (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Lohnt sich in jeden Fall,wenn Geld vorhanden.
Bestellen anhören und wenn Klang nicht zusagt zurückschicken(vorher mit Händler klären)
GRUSSIET


----------



## wiley (11. Januar 2011)

sehr schöner test,habe selbst noch eine xonarD1 drin.wollte mir demnächst aber vielleicht was gönnen^^


----------



## M_C_S (6. März 2011)

Bin neu hier im Forum.

Werde mir die Xonar STX demnächst holen, da meine Onboard-Karte nur mittelmäßig ist.

Wie man den PC öffnet und die Karte einsetzt weiß ich ja, doch habe ich keinen Plan, wo und wie ich den Stromanschluss dranhängen muss (wo an der Karte? wo am Mainboard).

Ich kenne mich nicht so sehr mit PC-Hardware aus, bin eher Richtung Software (Websites erstellen, programmieren).

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Danke.


----------



## Lee (6. März 2011)

Für den Stromanschluss suchst du einfach einen Stecker von deinem Netzteil raus, der in die Karte passt. Das ist ein 4 Pin Molex Stecker. Den steckst du direkt an die Soundkarte. Der Anschluss ist Schwarz und am hinteren Ende der Karte.


----------



## M_C_S (6. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Doch glaube ich, keinen freien Anschluss mehr zu haben

edit: einer ist noch frei, aber zu kurz  gibt es verlängerungskabel?


----------



## Rodny (6. März 2011)

Da gibt es sog. Y-Kabel Internes Y-Kabel 5.25 Stecker auf 2x Kupplung 0.13m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## M_C_S (6. März 2011)

So ein Kabel kenne ich. Habe ich auch in meinem alten Rechner drin.

Auf diesem Bild sehe ich auch den Anschluss. (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/07/Asus-Xonar-Essence-STX-16.JPG)

Für was sind jedoch die anderen Anschlüsse?


edit:

ein Verlängerungskabel habe ich mittlerweile: http://www.amazon.de/VERLAENGERUNG-INTERN-INLINE-13-34CM-5-25ZOLL/dp/B000VFN4RU/ref=pd_sim_ce_5

Jedoch weiß ich immernoch nicht, für was die anderen Pins sind. 

Bitte antworten!

Danke


----------



## Lee (6. März 2011)

Die anderen Anschlüsse sind unter anderem für´s Frontpanel und ein SPDIF Out zum durchschleifen des Signals zur Grafikkarte, damit diese den Ton zusammen mit Bild über den HDMI Ausgang ausgeben kann. Die brauchst du nicht beachten. Das einzig wirklich notwendige für den Betrieb der Karte ist der Stromanschluss.


----------



## M_C_S (6. März 2011)

Gut. Dann bedanke ich mich für die Hilfe und freue mich schon, meinen Kopfhörer endlich an einer neutralen Karte betreiben zu können.


----------



## iceman650 (6. März 2011)

Was willst denn dranhängen?
Mit guten Kopfhörern wird dir die Karte auf jeden Fall Spaß machen im Vergleich zum Onboard.

Mfg, ice


----------



## M_C_S (6. März 2011)

Sennheiser HD 598 als Kopfhörer,

dann noch ein selbstgebautes Lautsprechersystem (welches eher mittelmäßig ist und als Partysystem fungiert, da ich einen separaten Verstärker für den Subwoofer eingebaut habe)


----------



## Funtik (29. April 2011)

hat jemand schon mal versucht ein externes Molexnetzteil an die Essence STX anzuschließen? Überlege dies mit einem Supra LoRad Kabel auszuprobieren.


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2011)

Nein, meines Wissens nach niemand.
Liegt aber daran, dass hier jeder Voodoo von Leuten, die Ahnung von Technik haben regelrecht überrollt werden 
Wüsste auch nicht, was das bringen sollte.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (29. April 2011)

Es könnte eine etwas stabilere Stromversorgung bringen.


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2011)

...dessen Zweck mir zunächst erklärt werden müsste 
So lange genug Saft da ist (was bei Molex per PC-Netzteil  gegeben sein sollte) werden die Unterschiede wenn überhaupt vorhanden marginal sein. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (29. April 2011)

Der sinn wäre dann, diese marginalen unterschiede herauszuholen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. April 2011)

Ich wüsste ehrlich nicht wo da Unterschiede herkommen sollten. Wenn ein Netzteil solche Strom- oder Spannungsschwankungen produziert wird wohl nicht nur die Soundkarte beeinträchtigt sondern auch das restliche System wird wohl irgendwelche Ausfallerscheinungen haben.
Man hat den Kondensator übrigens nicht einfach so erfunden, der Erfüllt auch einen Zweck auf der ganzen Hardware


----------



## PEG96 (29. April 2011)

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben wäre, vll. hört man ja wirklich was, wahrscheinlich aber nichts.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. April 2011)

Ja, die Vöglein hört man dann wahrscheinlich zwitschern


----------



## Funtik (29. April 2011)

Ich arbeite im Hi-Fi Bereich und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine saubere Stromversorgung den Klang verändern kann. Klar ist das Voodoo in den Augen von vielen.  Möchte hier auch keinen vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## PEG96 (29. April 2011)

Ich kann ja mal im voodooteil des Hifi-forums einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Rodny (29. April 2011)

> Ich arbeite im Hi-Fi Bereich und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine  saubere Stromversorgung den Klang verändern kann. Klar ist das Voodoo in  den Augen von vielen.  Möchte hier auch keinen vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



@ *Funtik - Da kann ich bestätigen!*


----------



## iceman650 (29. April 2011)

Wenn du dran glaubst und dann damit zufrieden bist, mach doch 
Wir werden dich weder daran hindern können noch irgendetwas anderes an deiner Kette.
Hauptsache du bist zufrieden und ob du es bist, musst du selbst herausfinden, da jeder Voodoo einem Kabel etc. andere Eigenschaften zukommen lässt  


Mfg, ice

€dit: Moin Rodny, unser Voodoo-Abgeordneter ist wieder da


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2011)

Also bevor du dir Gedanken über die Stromversorgung im PC machst solltest du dir lieber Gedanken über die dort herrschende EMV-Belastung machen. DIE macht sich nämlich wirklich bemerkbar und ist auch der Grund warum vieles professionelle Geräte nur als externe Lösung angeboten wurden und werden.
Wenn du dich trotzdem um erstere sorgst seien dir die NT-Tests mit Ripple/Noise Diagrammen von z.B. 3dCenter bei der Wahl des PC-Netzteils empfohlen. Ein zusätzliches NT macht aber 1.keinen großen Sinn und kann 2. bei falschem Anschluss(Potentialausgleich!) zum Defekt der Karte führen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. April 2011)

Eigentlich ist es doch schon sehr erstaunlich, dass Computer, Mikrowellen, Fernseher und Staubsauger trotz des "Schmutzigen" Stroms tadellos funktionieren.

Ich hab mal nen Tipp für die, die gerne sauberen Strom für die HiFi-Anlage möchten:

Man nehme ein normales 230V-Verlängerungskabel, iosliere ein Ende ab, sodass man an die blanken Drähte kommt. Den Stecker steckt man dann in eine normale Steckdose des Hauses und die blanken Drähte bitte in eine gut gefüllte Badewanne halten. (vorher am besten den FI-Schutzschalter umgehen, da das säubern des Stromes sonst sehr anstrengend wird).
Man gebe dem Wasser in der Badewanne für bessere Reinigungsergebnisse noch etwas Schampoo hinzu (Nivea Badelotion Vanille hat bei mir sehr sauberen Strom ergeben, Palmolive führt zu etwas schmierigen Strom, dadurch klingt die HiFi-Anlage etwas verhangen und dumpf!)

Die Prozedur am besten einmal pro Woche durchführen um den Strom nachhaltig sauber zu halten!


----------



## Bier (29. April 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch schon sehr erstaunlich, dass Computer, Mikrowellen, Fernseher und Staubsauger trotz des "Schmutzigen" Stroms tadellos funktionieren.
> 
> Ich hab mal nen Tipp für die, die gerne sauberen Strom für die HiFi-Anlage möchten:
> 
> ...



Genial


----------



## derseppl (29. April 2011)

Anderes Stromkabel oder Voodoo in der Richtung bringt absolut nichts. Aber durch den Strom können wirklich soundverändernde Störungen auftreten. Das kommt aber auf das Hausnetz an und lässt sich nur bedingt rausfiltern. 

Ich habe sogar zwei kleine Beispiele:
In unserem Hausnetz ist eine Brummschleife vorhanden. Nicht in allen Stromkreisen, aber in ein paar und auch noch genau in meinem "Musikzimmer". Sehr nervig beim Gitarrespielen und Musik hören über den PC. Also das der Strom den Sound verändert kann doch sein  (nur im Bezug auf Störgeräusche ). Jetzt bekommen wir aber dann eine neue Gasleitung als PVC verlegt und dann muss die Hauserdung neu gemacht werde. Ich hoffe dadurch verschwindet das Problem.

Das zweite Beispiel ist heftiger. Mein Freund hat eine Wohnung in einem Altbau. Sehr schlechtes Stromnetz. Schaltet einer in dem Zimmer unter ihm das Licht ein und aus, hört er ein Knacken in seinem Gitarrenverstärker. Ein Grundrauschen ist eh vorhanden. Er hat sich auch extra einen Netzfilter gekauft der wirklich etwas bringt. 
Verstärker in normaler Steckdose -> Rauschen wie sau. Verstärker in Netzfilter-Steckdose -> es rauscht auch noch, aber lange nicht so stark und es fällt kaum mehr auf. 
Dann kam vor ein paar Monaten der Hammer  Durch seine Straße wurde eine neue Straßenbahnlinie gebaut. Mal von dem Lärm, der über Monate hinweg da war, abgesehen hat er jetzt auch noch eine akustische Benachrichtigung, wann die Tram ein- und losfährt. Kommt die Tram an die Haltestelle hört man in seinem Verstärker ein hohes Pfeif-ähnliches Geräusch das immer dunkler wird und dann verstummt -> Die Tram ist an der Haltestelle  Wenn die losfährt ist das Pfeifen zuerst dunkel bevor es immer heller und nervig wird, bis die Tram ~100m vom Haus entfernt ist  Ich konnte es selber nicht glauben, aber es ist so. 
Bevor jetzt übrigens einer kommt, das läge am der Qualität des Verstärkers: Vollröhre-Topteil und 4x12" Lautsprecher im Wert von ~3000€. Ich hab sogar meine alte, billige Combotröte hingeschleppt die bei mir einwandfrei läuft. Das selbe Phänomen 

Übrigens, wenn schon Beispiele aus dem Haushalt bringen, dann richtige. Aber vor allem der Computer, die Mikrowelle und der Staubsauger sind als enormer Stromverbraucher durchaus für kurze Schwankungen im heimischen Stromnetz verantwortlich was nicht jedem Soundwandler gut bekommt. So kann es sein, dass die, wenn die schlecht konstruiert sind, eine vorhandene Masseschleife verstärken. Alles schon bei mir ausprobiert  Jetzt hab ich einen anderen Staubsauer und bei dem ist das nicht so


----------



## Pravasi (29. April 2011)

Eine wirklich widerliche Geschichte!
Das kann einem ja echt die Motivation nehmen,sich eine neue,"unsichere" Wohnung zu suchen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. April 2011)

@derseppl:

solche Störungen wie du beschreibst sind natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Bei dem ganzen Voodookram geht es ja aber um subtile Dreckeffekte im Strom die Dynamik, Auflösungsvermögen etc. verschlechtern sollen. Da fallen dann angeblich nach dem Wechseln der Steckerleiste irgendwelche Vorhänge vor den Lautsprechern und der Klang wird auf ominöse Weise dynamischer und detailreicher. DAS ist es worüber man sich hier (berechtigt) lustig macht.
Bei Problemen wie du sie beschreibst sollte man schnellstens mal den Elektriker kommen lassen und das Hausnetz erneuern.


----------



## derseppl (29. April 2011)

Naja vielleicht habe einfach alle die so etwas herstellen so ein schlechtes Stromnetz in ihren Testräumen  
Ich wollte auch nur ein bisschen andeuten, dass die Auffassung hier durchaus unterschiedlich sein kann. Die einen nehmen vielleicht ein Grundrauschen mit ihrem Verstäker wahr und wechseln deshalb zum zu der Religion Kabel, obwohl die Hauselektrik nicht ganz sauber ist. Die anderen tun das eben dann schon manchmal ein bisschen vorschnell als Voodoo ab. Ein bisschen ein Kabelfetischist bin ich ja auch, weil ich einfach immer ganz gut geschirmte Kabel brauche in meiner Umgebung, also Billigkabel würde ich nie wieder kaufen. Ich hätte mir einiges an Geld sogar gespart^^ Aber alles hat halt seine Grenzen. Die Grenze liegt bei mir vielleicht etwas höher wegen dem Umfeld aber bei Kabeln gehe ich selten unter 15€ wenn ich die für immer an meine Geräte machen will. Die verminderte Störung gibt Verfechtern von teuren Kabeln ein kleines bisschen recht (für alles unter 100€ für ganz lange Kabel). Manche empfehlen auch ganz gerne Baumarkt-Kabel, am besten für hinterhergeschmissen, und dann kommt irgendwann der nächste Thread, dass nicht alles perfekt läuft. Unterschiedlich Steckdosen anzapfen kann da auch schon einmal helfen wenn die zufällig in nem anderem Stromkreis liegen oder andersrum, alle Geräte in den selben hängen. Manchmal hilft halt dann nurnoch ein teurer Netzfilter. Man muss sich halt mal vorstellen dass es sowas wirklich geben KANN. Ich will auch keinen von euch ansprechen, da ihr ja wirklich viel Ahnung habt. Das ist eher allgemein gehalten 

Also bei meinem Kumpel stellt sich die Hausverwaltung quer und verweist auf die Stadtwerke wegen der Straßenbahnlinie. Die wiederrum auf die Hausverwaltung und so geht das munter weiter. Echt zum  Er will jetzt dann mal einen Elektriker aus seiner eigenen Tasche bezahlen der das wenigstens durchmisst, damit er was in der Hand hat. Wobei er aber auch schon nach einer neuen Wohnung sucht.

Bei mir... Ich warte mal die Erneuerung der Leitungen ab. Bei uns läuft die Hauserdung ja noch über die Wasser- und Gasleitung, nach der Erneuerung nicht mehr. Mal hoffen


----------



## hydro (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Essence. Und zwar bekomme ich nur ein Signal an meinem AVR wenn bei SPDif DDL anwähle, bei PCM kommt kein Signal mehr an! :/ Bin etwas ratlos, da es zuvor mit der DG ohne Probleme funktioniert hat.


----------



## frumble (11. September 2013)

Hallo, tut mir ein bisschen leid, diesen Thread aufzuwecken, aber ich dachte mir, bei so vielen Experten hier bekomme ich bestimmt eine Antwort auf meine Frage.  Ich habe starkes Interesse an der Xonar Essence STX und da ich meistens per 2.0/2.1 oder gutem Kopfhörer höre, würde das auch passen. Hin und wieder habe ich aber Lust auf Surround ohne Kopfhörer, dann schließe ich ein zweites Stereopaar hinter mir an. Mir ist bei der Xonar STX nicht ganz klar, ob das möglich ist, schließlich hat sie ja zwei analoge Ausgänge + Kopfhörer. Sind das jeweils Ausgänge direkt und alleine für einen Lautsprecher, oder lässt sich die Karte softwareseitig auf 4.0 umschalten? Wenn das nicht möglich ist, müsste ich wohl die nicht ganz so hervorragende Xonar D2X nehmen. Fänd ich toll, wenn mir da jemand eine Rückmeldung geben könnte, danke!


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. September 2013)

Ist nicht möglich. Kannst dir aber auch die Phoebus anschauen


----------



## frumble (11. September 2013)

OK, vielen Dank. Die Phoebus hat im Vergleich zur D2X nur 95 KHz statt 192 KHz, wenn ich das richtig sehe und der Chip ist auch nicht der gleiche wie in der STX. Kann jetzt auch sonst keine technischen Vorteile gegenüber der D2X für Musik und Filme ausmachen... Oder seh ich das falsch? Dann wird's also wohl doch die D2X. Nochmal danke!


----------



## Thallassa (11. September 2013)

frumble schrieb:


> OK, vielen Dank. Die Phoebus hat im Vergleich zur D2X nur 95 KHz statt 192 KHz, wenn ich das richtig sehe und der Chip ist auch nicht der gleiche wie in der STX. Kann jetzt auch sonst keine technischen Vorteile gegenüber der D2X für Musik und Filme ausmachen... Oder seh ich das falsch? Dann wird's also wohl doch die D2X. Nochmal danke!


 
Mach mal lieber nen eigenen Thread auf, dann kann man dir eher helfen.
Interessante Informationen wären, was denn überhaupt angeschlossen wird, dann kann man nach Bedarf abschätzen.
Die D2X ist für einen Neukauf absolut uninteressant imho, also wenn man den Vollpreis zahlt.


----------



## frumble (11. September 2013)

Ja, ich denke, ich hab's dann auch. Die D2X, hab ich gelesen, soll sich praktisch nur homöopathisch im Klang von der wesentlich günstigeren DX unterscheiden und bringt im Vergleich zu der hauptsächlich noch den DTS-Hardwaredecoder. Die DX hatte ich, hab sie mir aber letztens beim Rumfummeln im Gehäuse in den Höhen geschrottet, fragt mich nicht. Jetzt dachte ich, geh ich mal eine Preisklasse höher.
Hab dann noch mal zur Phoebus recherchiert. Soll wohl doch ne Nummer besser als die D2X klingen und der Mensch hört laut Wikipedia eh nur bis 20 KHz, also wären die Unterschiede da egal. Doch die Phoebus scheint noch nicht von Alsa auf Linux unterstützt zu werden, was für mich ein No-Go ist. Also läuft's darauf hinaus, dass ich mir wieder eine DX hole.
Angeschlossen wird ein Edifier S530D R2 und Sennheiser HD 598.


----------



## Thallassa (11. September 2013)

frumble schrieb:


> [..]



Schau dir mal die ASUS U7 an, auch zwecks Linux-Unterstützung. Das Edifier braucht ja nicht viel, aber der HD598 ist doch halbwegs vernünftig und freut sich auch über einen guten KHV - daher lieber die U7, statt der DX.


----------



## frumble (11. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die ASUS U7 an, auch zwecks Linux-Unterstützung. Das Edifier braucht ja nicht viel, aber der HD598 ist doch halbwegs vernünftig und freut sich auch über einen guten KHV - daher lieber die U7, statt der DX.


 
Scheint mir bei der U7 mit der Linux-Unterstützung auch eher kritisch. Und dann hat sie ja auch wie die STX nur 1x Stereo out, und ab und zu hätt ich schon gern 4.0...
BTW: Hatte die HD 598 einfach hinten am 2. Stereo-Anschluss ("Surround seitlich") der DX und regelte den Kanal immer auf unter 50%, das war dann schon die obere Grenze des noch angenehmen. Noch mal verstärkt braucht da nichts werden.


----------



## Thallassa (11. September 2013)

frumble schrieb:


> Scheint mir bei der U7 mit der Linux-Unterstützung auch eher kritisch. Und dann hat sie ja auch wie die STX nur 1x Stereo out, und ab und zu hätt ich schon gern 4.0...
> BTW: Hatte die HD 598 einfach hinten am 2. Stereo-Anschluss ("Surround seitlich") der DX und regelte den Kanal immer auf unter 50%, das war dann schon die obere Grenze des noch angenehmen. Noch mal verstärkt braucht da nichts werden.


 
Bei Verstärkung gehts ja nicht nur um Lautstärke, sondern darum dem KH ein wenig Leben einzuhauchen, weil ein Amp sehr viel im Klangbild ausmacht.
Die U7 hat 5.1 + KH-Anschluss seperat, nicht nur Stereo. Aber wenn's für Linux eher kritisch ist...


----------



## frumble (12. September 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Bei Verstärkung gehts ja nicht nur um Lautstärke, sondern darum dem KH ein wenig Leben einzuhauchen, weil ein Amp sehr viel im Klangbild ausmacht.
> Die U7 hat 5.1 + KH-Anschluss seperat, nicht nur Stereo. Aber wenn's für Linux eher kritisch ist...


Ist das so? Das les ich so zum ersten Mal und es klingt erst mal etwas esoterisch. Die Karte soll das Signal doch so natürlich wie möglich ausgeben, und keine Filter und Effekte darauf anwenden. Was ist bei einem Kopfhörerverstärkersignal also anders als an einem regulären Stereo-Signal? Ist ja auch nicht so, dass Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer jetzt eine völlig andere Technik wären, das Signal soll einfach natürlich wiedergegeben werden. Könntest Du das noch mal erklären? Ich konnte das noch nie selbst testen, weil ich eben keine entsprechende Karte hatte.


----------



## Yagerlein (16. September 2013)

Hallo, allerseits!

Ich möchte mir in Kürze einen Hifiman HE- 400 zulegen. Im Moment habe ich als Soundkarte eine Asus Xonar U7.  Wäre eine Essence STX für den Hifiman die bessere Kombination oder genügt eurer Meinung nach die U7?


----------



## ollivetti (16. September 2013)

Hi, 

also meiner Meinung nach würde der Hifiman definitiv von der STX profitieren. Wie stark kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Kommt auch auf dich drauf an. Denn manche können da schon einen großen Unterschied hören, andere wiederum nicht. Liegt also bei dir.  Am besten beide gegen hören. 

Die Essence STX ist aber auf jeden Fall im Moment eine der besten Stereokarten in dem Preissegment.


----------



## Thallassa (16. September 2013)

Du könntest auch versuchen, deinen eigenen Ohren zu trauen und die U7 gegen die STX antreten lassen. 
Wenn du keinen Unterschied hörst der den Aufpreis rechtfertigt, brauchst du die STX nicht behalten, selbst wenn wir behaupten, es bringt was (würde ich pauschal nämlich auch)

Du könntest in Richtung Wandler und KHV aber auch gerne noch eine Runde höher als STX gehen.


----------



## Yagerlein (16. September 2013)

Okay, danke euch. Ich werde das dann mit der STX testen. 
Eine Runde höher als STX wäre beispielsweise?


----------

